# SLR Kamera und welche Software?



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

hi Leute hab nun ein ganz neuen anliegen, und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. brauche ich par gute Tipps.

da ich mich nun vermehrt für Fotografie interessiere und ich demnächst auch Schulungen besuchen will, benötige ich zuerst noch eine gute und professionelle Kamera. Nun ist meine frage welche Kamera?
Desweiteren benötige ich noch die passende Software, im Seminar wird mit Adobe cs6 gearbeitet, nun meine frage welche Version benötige ich für professionelle Foto Bearbeitung?

Diese Kameras hab ich in die engere Wahl genommen, nur die frage welche ist besser? Was haltet ihr davon??

1. http://www.amazon.de/Pentax-SLR-Kam...8&qid=1379153396&sr=1-1&keywords=pentax+k5+ii
2. http://www.amazon.de/Canon-SLR-Digi...TF8&qid=1379153500&sr=1-1&keywords=canon+d700
3. http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-D7100-SL...F8&qid=1379153583&sr=1-2&keywords=nikon+d7100



so Leute ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen, alles weitere können wir hier diskutieren.

Grüße
SFKS


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2013)

Die Canon passt mMn nicht in deine Auflistung...
Das Pendant zu einer Nikon D7x00 oder der Pentax wäre eine zweistellige Canon a la EOS 60D oder 70D
Äquivalent zur EOS700D wäre bei Nikon die D5200 (wies da bei Pentax aussieht  )

Außerdem würde ich nicht danach gehen welche hier am besten von den anderen Usern gefunden wird, sondern welche *DIR* am besten in der Hand liegt und mit welcher *DU* am besten von der Bedienung her klarkommst.


Zum Thema Software:
Du hat noch nicht mal angefangen und willst dir gleich das "große" Photoshop holen  ?

mMn langt doch PS Elements in seiner aktuellsten Form wunderbar als Bearbeitungstool.
Als Betrachter Picasa (kostenlos) oder ACDSee (kostenpflichtig)
Andernfalls hätte ich auch noch die 4er Version vom Elements hier bei mir rumliegen - wenn da Interesse besteht...


----------



## biosmanager (14. September 2013)

"Teste" PS CS6 doch erst mal, dann weißt du, ob sich der Kauf lohnt.
Wenn du Schüler oder Student bist, kannst du auch spezielle Rabatte bekommen.
Nimm für den Anfang doch erst mal GIMP.


----------



## Wired (14. September 2013)

Auch solltest du daran denken das nicht wirklich der Body entscheidend ist sondern die Objektive für gute Fotos, ist ähnlich wie bei Druckern oder Multifunktionsgeräten, nicht das Gerät selbst ist es was die Sache teuer macht sondern die Objektive und nach dem was du geschrieben hast was du fotografieren möchtest brauchst du Festbrennweite, Makro und Tele.
Ich selbst steige anfang Oktober auch in die die Fotografie ein aber erst einmal nur mit einer EOS 600D.

_PS:_ Wenn du noch viel mehr Infos brauchst kannst du auch mal bei der fotocommunity vorbei schauen.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Das Problem ist ich hab immer mit corel gearbeitet, aber bei dem kurs wird nur Adobe cs6 angeboten, deswegen mach ich diesen Kurs weil ich ihn brauche. 


Gimp damit hab ich nie gearbeitet, besitzt es auch Filter und Effekte?

Die Kamera Wahl ist zuzeit das wichtigste weil ohne kein kurs möglich ist, von dem Aufbau und Knopf Wahl finde ich die pentax am besten.

Jip das weiß ich die objektive sind sehr wichtig aber ich brauch nicht gleich ein anderen, objektive kauf ich nach und nach hab zuzeit nur 1.000€ deswegen muss die Kamera sitzen das Adobe 6cs würde ich in ein parr Monaten kaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Äquivalent zur EOS700D wäre bei Nikon die D5200 (wies da bei Pentax aussieht  )


Bei pentax würde ich die k-30 und k-50 als äquivalent sehen. (mittelklasse halt) Da aber der k-500 (einsteigerklasse) zur k-50 eigentlich nur die abdichtung und noch ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen, würde ich einem einsteiger eher diese empfehlen.



> Außerdem würde ich nicht danach gehen welche hier am besten von den anderen Usern gefunden wird, sondern welche *DIR* am besten in der Hand liegt und mit welcher *DU* am besten von der Bedienung her klarkommst.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Welches Modell ist denn besser 30k oder 50kii??

Find denn body von der 1 Wahl Am besten, brauch eine gute also das Maximum von mittelklasse.


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ich hab immer mit corel gearbeitet, aber bei dem kurs wird nur Adobe cs6 angeboten, deswegen mach ich diesen Kurs weil ich ihn brauche.


Wenn dort mit dem großen PS gearbeitet wird, würd ich dir das PS Elements nahe legen.
Kannst es antesten => Kostenlose Testversion herunterladen oder Adobe-Produkte bestellen | Adobe-Downloads




KonterSchock schrieb:


> Die Kamera Wahl ist zuzeit das wichtigste weil ohne kein kurs möglich ist, von dem Aufbau und Knopf Wahl finde ich die pentax am besten.
> 
> Jip das weiß ich die objektive sind sehr wichtig aber ich brauch nicht gleich ein anderen, objektive kauf ich nach und nach hab zuzeit nur 1.000€ deswegen muss die Kamera sitzen das Adobe 6cs würde ich in ein parr Monaten.


 
Also nen Tausender für Kamera, Linse und Software?
Willste sonst noch was dazu kaufen (Tasche, Akku, Stativ, etc pipapo...)?


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Also 1.000 für Kamera Komplett inkl objektiv versteht sich. 

Eine schnelle sd Karte brauch ich ja dann auch noch, Minimum class 10 aber das wäre doch im Grunde zu langsam oder? 95mb die Sekunde wäre doch viel besser oder?

Jip thx ich test das Elements später, danke für link.


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2013)

Es kommt auch drauf an ob die Kamera das alles auf die Karte wegschreiben kann 
Und vor allem was du fotografierst - bei ein paar Landschaftsbildern oder Bildern im Studio beim Porträt ist das mMn nach vollkommen wumpe.
Wenns Bilder im Sportbereich, fliegende / rennende Tiere sind, ist die Situation schon wieder ganz anders.
Außerdem bremst auch die Kamera selbst mit ihrer max. Anzahl an Bildern pro Sekunde.
Und ob du in jpg oder RAW fotografierst - je nachdem ist der Pufferspeicher in der Kamera mal schneller oder langsamer voll - und erst danach kommts auf die Karte an.

Die Nikon zB hat *bis zu* 6 Bilder/sek
Die Pentax *bis zu* 7 Bilder/sek

Danach greift, wie oben geschrieben, halt der Pufferspeicher, und dann erst die Karte.

An SD-Karten hab ich seit Jahren SanDisk - und das ohne Probleme
Ich hab aktuell zwei mal diese HIER in einer D90 - läuft wunderbar.
Die 95MB/sec Karten sind eher interessant wenns ums filmen geht - zum reinen fotografieren (vor allem in den genannten Kameras) sind die Karten oversized.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist denn besser 30k oder 50kii??


Die K-50 ist neuer und auch etwas besser als die K-30. Beide sind in der mittelklasse anzusiedeln.
Die K5, K5 II und K5 IIs ist eher oberklasse (mit APS-C sensor) und danach kommt nur noch Vollformat. (hat pentax nicht, ganz andere preisregion) Allerdings solltest du bei der K5 wenigstens die K5 II oder besser noch IIs nehmen, da diese ein besseres autofokus-modul als die K5 haben.



> Find denn body von der 1 Wahl Am besten, brauch eine gute also das Maximum von mittelklasse.


 Das mußt du definieren, da es das bei kameras in meinen augen so nicht gibt. Du solltest, wie bereits im thread schon erwähnt wurde, die kamera`s mal in die hand nehmen (fotohändler in deiner region oder auch mediamarkt/saturn) und dann entscheiden was dir am besten liegt.
Mir liegt z.b. meine K-30 am besten in der hand was bei mir soviel heißt, das ich sie ohne verkrampfen halten und dabei die 2 wählräder bedienen kann. Wenn ich dazu nicht zoomen oder scharf stellen muß, gehen zudem auch schnappschüsse mit einer hand problemlos.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Bei pentax sind die objektive teurer als bei canon warum? Passen die sigma objektive auch auf pentax? 

Was spricht für pentax und was gegen?? 

Pro und contra auch von den anderen Modellen auflisten Bitte.

Was wäre den das beste für 1.000€ die canon Mark 2 Find ich auch klasse, aber das ist ja dann schon wieder Profi. 

Corel x6 wäre mir lieber gewesen als Adobe 6cs allein weil es genau so viel kann und weit billiger ist als cs6.

Naja da muss ich durch, vielleicht haut mich cs6 am ende doch vom Sitz, wer weiß. 

Hab mal gelesen das es auf den Sensor ankommt, hat die pentax ein Guten Sensor? Oder ist der eos überlegen? Was nutzt nikon??

Was haben Filter aufsich? Für was brauch man die?


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2013)

Pro für Canon und Nikon:
Mit das größte Portfolio an eigenen Linsen UND an Linsen von Drittherstellern (Sigma / Tamron / Tokina / ZEISS)
Hier im PCGH-Forum wirst du viele mit Nikon / Canon finden - dafür weniger User mit Pentax / Olympus / Sony (DSLR)

Schlag dir die Mark II aus dem Kopf - zum fahren lernen fängst du auch nicht mit einem Ferrari an.

Elements kann auch viel - viele reizen noch nicht mal das ganz aus was das Elements kann.


Was tangiert jetzt der Sensor...?
Kuck dir doch die Bilder hier im Forum an. Da sind von der kleinen Einsteiger DSLR bis zur Proficam alles dabei.
Und viele davon sehen sehr gut aus - und das liegt nicht unbedingt an der Kamera, sondern an dem HINTER der Kamera.
Der macht das Bild. Und wenn das Motiv Müll ist, macht auch eine 50.000€ Kamera kein gutes Bild draus.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Das stimmt, wen der Kameramann nix druff hat bringt die beste Kamera auch nix.

Ok ist das nun ein negativer Punkt für pentax??

Jip ich teste später das Elements. 

Ja ich möchte halt was gutes kaufen womit ich später auch mit arbeiten kann.


----------



## DP455 (14. September 2013)

Das (kostenlose) Canon *D*igital *P*hoto *P*rofessional kann auch 'ne ganze Menge...


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2013)

Mit PS Elments haste was gutes aus dem Photoshop-Universum, es ist günstig, und wenn es dir mal nicht mehr reicht kannste ja auf das CS umsteigen und hast dennoch das gleiche Biotop / die gewohnte "Umgebung"

Zu Pentax kann ich nichts sagen.

Aber was ich nochmals erwähnen will: Fachgeschäft / MMSaturn und ausprobieren
Das was dir am besten zusagt von der ganzen haptil und Bedienung her in Betracht ziehen.

Es muss nicht immer das neueste vom neuen sein.
Ich komm wunderbar mit einer Nikon D90 zurecht - und die kam im August 2008 auf den Markt.
Mit der lässt sich wunderbar arbeiten.
Für professionelle Sportfotos ist die zu kleine - aber ich nutz die ja nur für mich und nicht um mit ihr Geld zu verdienen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Bei pentax sind die objektive teurer als bei canon warum?


Weil bei den originalen objektiven pentax drauf steht (ist bei anderen herstellern aber nicht anders) und ansonsten ein pk-bajonett dran ist. (gebraucht-preise bei pentax leider nicht ganz billig, wenn man geduld hat aber schon)


> Passen die sigma objektive auch auf pentax?


Sigma-objektive gibt es für viele bajonette. Darunter zählen auch pentax-pk, nikon-f, canon-ef, olympus-om, sigma-si usw.
Falls du das auf das sigma-si bajonett beziehst dann sei gesagt, das das sigma-bajonett ein abgewandeltes pk-bajonett ist. Theoretisch könnte es passen, praktisch tut es das aber nicht. Allerdings kann man pentax-objektive theoretisch an sigma-kameras bauen.



> Was spricht für pentax und was gegen??


pro:
- in meinen augen die haptik
- etliche einstellmöglichkeiten, die sicherlich auch einen profi glücklich machen würden
- abgedichtetes gehäuse (wo anders aufpreispflichtig)
- mit die besten kit-zooms
- man kann auch ältere m42/m39- optiken problemlos adaptieren (nur bei nikon nicht möglich, da auflagemaß zu groß)
- das pk-bajonett gibt es schon lange, entsprechende auswahl
- hier gibt es eine liste mit objektiven von pentax und fremherstellern mit bewertungen der user als entscheidungshilfe (kenne ich weder von nikon noch canon)
- die body`s sind, in meinen augen, für das gebotene relativ preiswert

contra:
- richtig gute objektive für pentax sind begehrt
- bei k5-reihe und k-30 sollte man evt. den autofokus überfrüfen und ggf. mittels af-feinjustierung der kamera (im menü zugänglich) justieren. (nur wenn man mit den bildern von der schärfe nicht zufrieden ist, weiß nicht ob unter ricoh die qualitätskontrolle diesbezüglich evt. besser geworden ist)
- relativ lauter autofokus-motor im gehäuse (lässt sich aber mittels objektiv mit eigenem af-motor beheben)



> Hab mal gelesen das es auf den Sensor ankommt, hat die pentax ein Guten Sensor?


Die pentax gelten als sehr rauscharm und sind es in meinen augen auch. Der sensor kommt von sony.


> Was nutzt nikon??


Soweit ich weiß sony.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. September 2013)

Aber was bringt es mir wen in dem siminar Adobe 6cs genutzt wird und ich dort fit gemacht werde für 6cs.

Ich werde die Software von euch testen und bin auch dankbar für.

Hab mich vor kurzen auch mit ein Fotograf unterhalten und der meinte ich solle eine canon kaufen, der Support wäre dort sehr gut. Der gute man hatte die Mark 2 und schwärmte von der mark3.

Naja nun zurück zu mein Anliegen, 

Die pentax 5kIIs kostet ohne objektiv schon 1.000€ schon brutal das teil aber 1.000€ ohne Standard objektiv ist schon krass. 

Was wäre den der der Kamera Hit für 1.000€?

Und ein Anfänger bin ich nicht wirklich,  muss aber gestehen das ich Ich mit einer 150€ digital Kamera unterwegs war, und meist nur mit Auto geschossen hab.
die ist aber zu verachten, eine slr muss her.


----------



## DP455 (14. September 2013)

Als Einsteiger mit Ambitionen willst du ja wohl nicht ernsthaft 1000€ oder mehr für eine DSLR ausgeben. Der Punkt ist, für das Spektrum an Einsatzzwecken, die dir so vorschweben, brauchst du schon mal (mindestens) 2 Linsen. Und allein dafür kannst du dann schon mal >700€ einplanen. An deiner Stelle würde ich ja mal eine DSLR aus der Aufsteigerklasse (650D (700D) oder D5200) in die Hand nehmen und schauen, ob dir das Handling einer solchen DSLR zusagt...


----------



## Wired (14. September 2013)

Ehm... ^^ eine 150€ Kompakt kannst nich wirklich mit einer DSLR vergleichen.  Wenn du gleich was richtiges möchtest dann schau dir mal mal EOS 70D oder die D7100 an. Olympus würde ich nich empfehlen, Sony wäre aber auch ne alternative. Am wichtigsten ist (für ich), wie "der_yappi" schon geschrieben hat, das die SLR gut in der hand liegt und man Sie intuitiv benutzen kann und man nicht mehr ewig lang im Menü die Einstellungen sucht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Die pentax 5kIIs kostet ohne objektiv schon 1.000€ schon brutal das teil aber 1.000€ ohne Standard objektiv ist schon krass.


Was erwartest du? Ist halt das top-modell bei pentax. 


> Was wäre den der der Kamera Hit für 1.000€?


Auch auf die gefahr mich zu wiederholen... Deine herangehensweise wird so nicht funktionieren. Das kannst du so bei kompakten oder bridge-kameras sehen, aber bei DSLR?
Du mußt die kamera in erster linie gerne in die hand nehmen und da nützt dir auch das beste preis-leistungsverhältniss nix, wenn sie dann nicht gern genommen wird. Suche dir also erstmal eine aus die dir haptisch zusagt (hier geht es erstmal um den hersteller, weil die sich unterschiedlich "angreifen") , lege ein max.-budget fest (für den start, weil das hobby wird später noch teuer genug) und dann gibt es eine definitive empfehlung von uns.
Achja... Ich bin übrigens über die kamera zum hobby gekommen. Wollte eigentlich nur was ordentliches um anständige bilder von platinen machen zu können bzw. um auf feierlichkeiten auch bei schlechten lichtverhältnissen noch ohne blitz knipsen zu können. Und nun schau ich mich in meiner umgebung um, was es lohnt zu fotografieren...


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. September 2013)

Wenn Du tatsächlich eine professionelle Kamera willst, kommst Du am FX-Format nicht vorbei. Das sprengt allerdings deinen finanziellen Rahmen deutlich.

Falls du dich für Nikon entscheidest, würde ich dir die D7100 empfehlen, alternativ die D7000 für den Anfang jeweils mit Kit-Objektiv. Später siehst Du dann, welche Brennweite fehlt und kannst noch Glas dazukaufen. Gute Optiken sind sehr teuer, bringen aber erheblich mehr an Bildqualität als eine gute Kamera.
Die 7100 ist das Nachfolgemodell der D7000. Sie ist das derzeitige Spitzenmodell bei Nikonkameras mit Sensor im DX-Format. Das Autofokusmodul legt gegenüber dem der D7000 noch einmal ein Schippe drauf. Es ist auch in meiner D300s verbaut (auch in der D4 und D800) und gehört zum Besten überhaupt. Der AF der D7000 kann da nicht ganz mithalten schlecht ist er jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht (ich habe auch eine D7000 und kann daher direkt vergleichen). Der Sensor ist etwas moderner und rauscht noch etwas weniger bei High-ISO als der der D7000, obwohl diese da schon relativ gut ist. Die Auflösung der 7100 ist auch noch etwas höher. Die kleineren Modelle würde ich für den anspruchsvollen und semiprofessionellen Bereich nicht empfehlen. Die haben nur ein Einstellrad, sind meist nur umständlich über das Menü einzustellen (weniger Direktzugrifftasten), keinen 100% Sucher, kein Schulterdisplay, keinen eingebauten Motor für den Autofokus, keine AF-Feineinstellung usw.

Mit einem guten RAW-Konverter kann schon einmal das wichtigste erledigt werden. Eine weitere Software ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Da gibt es zum Beispiel Lightroom oder von Nikon Capture NX2. Auch div. kostenlose Konverter kann man im Netz finden.
Meine Bilder bearbeite ich ausschließlich mit Capture NX2. Eine kostenlose Demoversion gibt es zum Download. Ein stark abgespeckter Konverter (View NX) liegt der Kamera bei.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

gehe heute in die Stadt und werde mir par Kameras angucken, in der Stadt gibts ein Profi laden für.


Leute auf was soll ich achten?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

so Leute war nun in der Stadt bei dem hier Foto, Video und MultiMedia in Darmstadt | fotogena

habe die canon d700 ausprobiert
habe die pentax Die neuste ausprobiert, hab mir das model nicht gemerkt, Verkäufer meinte das dieses Modell gestern erst rein gekommen sei.
habe die nikon 7100 ausprobierert,

nun stelle ich fest das die nikon am schwersten ist und die canon das leichteste, die pentax lag prima in der hand, dennoch gefiel mir das menü nicht so "war mir zu farbig" dennoch hat sie mir irgendwie zugesagt, die canon war direkt raus, das teil fühlte sich irgendwie billig an, aber dennoch schönes gerät. die nikon war am schwersten aber gefiel mir auf anhieb, handhabung war ok, die pentax lag besser in der hand. 

hab foto geschossen, die nikon hatte immer ein verwaschenes bild, die pentax auf Anhieb perfektes bild. bei der nikon war es dennoch Einstellungs Sache, habs aber als Anfänger nicht so geblickt.

Verkäufer ritt mir zu nikon, dort kostete sie 1.099€ mit Standard objektiv.
bei denen in der Stadt gibts auch Schulungen dennoch brauch ich logischerweise erst mal eine Kamera.


nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, Pentax oder Nikon, der Verkäufer meinte das die 7100 die bessere sei, und danach gleich mit Profi beginnt. 

ich bitte nun um entscheidungs Hilfe.


hab heut morgen mal par fotos gemacht von antiken aber sehr beliebt bei Sammler, 
http://more84.podspot.de/files/90i.jpg
http://more84.podspot.de/files/2022.jpg
hat zwar nix mit mir zu tun aber gut, warum nicht! Sammler stücke, soweit ich weis.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

Was hast du von der Canon erwartet?
Wie schon geschrieben ist die 700D nicht in der selben Klasse angesiedelt wie die Nikon D7x00, sondern eine Klasse darunter.
Äquivalent zur D7x00 von Nikon wären bei Canon die EOS 60D / 70D...
Äquivalent zur 700D auf Canonseite wäre bei Nikon die D5x00-Serie

Wie das jetzt mit deinem Bildeindruck Pentax vs Nikon in Realität ist, lässt sich schwer aus der Glaskugel lesen 
Da spielen die Einstellung der Kamera, die benutzen Linsen (Stabi ein oder aus - falls vorhanden) und die eigene Fähigkeit eine Rolle.

ICH (und da lege ich die Betonung drauf) würde zur Nikon greifen.
Aber auch nur weil ich schon im Nikon-System bin, diverse Linsen habe und die Bedienung gewöhnt bin.


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Bezüglich der Haptik vergleichst du immer noch Äpfel mit Birnen. EOS 700D ist Einsteigerklasse, Nikon D7100 Semi-Prosegment - klingelts? Da kannst du nur enttäuscht sein. Oder vergleichst du der Verarbeitung in nem Polo mit der in einer E-Klasse?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

@nfsgame ja es klingelt so halb, was bedeutet "Semi-Prosegment"?? hey dein objektiv ist ja krass kostet bestimm mal locker über 500€ was? 

@der_yappi 
von Canon hab ich mir mehr erwartet, aber ganz ehrlich da gefiel mir die Pentax viel besser!

ja wäre ich also mit einer 7100 sehr gut aufgehoben für die Zukunft? sprich objektive werden ja lauf der zeit gekauft, vor erst reicht mir das was dabei ist.
welche sd karte empfehlt ihr mir? 

Leute nimmst mir nicht böse bin halt ein Anfänger mit großen vorhaben, möchte mein Hobby zum Beruf machen. und ja ich weis das viele sich denken hey die nikon 7100 ist dem zu hoch, aber Leute ich setzt alles auf einer karte, canon ist raus, obwohl canon überall hoch gelobt ist. die pentax war echt klasse kann ich euch sagen.

der Verkäufer meinte das man am besten immer die original objektive kaufen sollte, ist da was dran? tamron etc bauen doch auch klasse objektive oder???

noch eine frage wie siehts mit dem standfuss aus? in der Stadt gabs welche von der marke TITAN, standfuss bräuchte ich auch, jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

Bevor du Canon aus der Wahl streichst, würde ich mir erst mal die Kameras aus er gleichen Klasse (also 60D / 70D) ankucken...

Außerdem kommt mir dein ganzes Vorhaben mittlerweile viel zu überstürzt und möglichst schnellschnellschnell vor.

Ich würde mal ne Minute in mich gehen

Und wenn du nur original Objektive kauft, wünsch ich dir ein gutes Konto:
Gehen wir mal von Nikon aus (am normalen Sensor der D7x00er Reihe - also NICHT Vollformat)
Kamera a la D7100 ~1000€
Normalbrennweite AF-S 17-55 (~1200-1300€)
Teleobjektiv AF-S VR 70-200 f4 (~1200€) / f2.8 (~1800€)
 Weitwinkel AF-S 12-24 f (~1100€)
Blitz SB-910 (~400€)
Stativ: Einbein mit Kopf (100 - 150€) / Dreibein (~250€ Aufwärts)
Tasche / Rucksack (ab ~100€)

Da siehste mal was preislich auf dich zukommen kann...
Und das sind mal nur die Internetpreise die ich dazu im Kopf hab - im Fachgeschäft kannste mal noch 5 - 10% Mehrkosten rechnen

Gehen wir vom schlimmsten aus, bist du da bei >6000€
Und das ohne irgend eine noch so kleine Erfahrung.


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Canon: 1x00D (Einsteigerklasse) --> x00D (Aufsteigerklasse) --> x0D (Semiprofessionell = Amateurklasse) --> xD (Professionell) . Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, es macht wenig Sinn, Kameras unterschiedlicher Klassen miteinander zu vergleichen. Und noch weniger Sinn macht es, eine Kamera der beiden oberen Klassen mit einer Kitoptik zu betreiben, da diese Optiken weder in der Lage sind, das Auflösungsvermögen der verbauten Sensoren, noch die Schnelligkeit der entsprechenden Kameras (AF / Serienbildmodus) zu nutzen. 

Wenn dir das Handling einer 700D nicht zusagt, dann solltest du dir bei Canon mal die 60D @ ~650€ anschauen. Hier mal die Unterschiede zu einer 650D (700D). Was semiprofessionelles in derselben Preislage bieten, so wie ich das sehe, momentan wohl nur Pentax & Sony...


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @nfsgame ja es klingelt so halb, was bedeutet "Semi-Prosegment"?? hey dein objektiv ist ja krass kostet bestimm mal locker über 500€ was?


 
Bodys aus dem Semi-Pro-Bereich besitzen besseren Autofokus, Abdichtung gegen Umwelteinflüsse, andere Gehäusematerialien und noch nen paar andere "Spielereien" wie bessere Bedienmöglichkeiten (Joystick, zweites Einstellrad, Schulterdisplay, ...). Kann man also nicht mit den Einsteigerkameras vergleichen, die an sich eher den normalen Benutzer ansprechen sollen. Die Semi-Pro-Bodys (xxD / Dx00(s) / D7x00) sprechen da schon eher den Aufsteiger oder halt den semiprofessionellen Fotografen an, der (oder die) mit den kleineren Modellen nicht (mehr) glücklich wird. 

Welche Linse meinst du? Das 18-35 liegt bei 1000, das 120-300 neu bei 3200.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

Ich glaub er hat dein graues Tele in deinem Ava gemeint, Daniel.


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Ach das 70-200/4L - das liegt nur noch bei rund 600...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> habe die pentax Die neuste ausprobiert, hab mir das model nicht gemerkt, Verkäufer meinte das dieses Modell gestern erst rein gekommen sei.


Das kann dann nur eine K-50 oder K-500 gewesen sein.


> die pentax lag prima in der hand, dennoch gefiel mir das menü nicht so "war mir zu farbig" dennoch hat sie mir irgendwie zugesagt,


Kann ich jetzt von meiner K-30 nicht behaupten. Allerdings hatte ich noch keine K-50 in der hand, da es ricoh auf der IFA nicht für nötig hielt mal eine mit hin zu stellen. 



> nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, Pentax oder Nikon, der Verkäufer meinte das die 7100 die bessere sei, und danach gleich mit Profi beginnt.


Nunja, ich sags mal so:
Wenn du in zukunft dir einen größeren park an objektiven zulegen bzw. auch gute objektive von drittherstellern möglichst günstig gebraucht erwerben willst, dann nimm nikon.
Kommst du dagegen mit 2 objektiven hin (18-55 und 50-200-kit objektive, die schon recht gut sind) die nicht übermäßig lichtstark sind, du dir später ggf. nur noch ein lichtstarkes objektiv für drinnen gönnen willst und dich der etwas lautere autofokus-motor in der kamera nicht stört, dann ist pentax für dich das richtige.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Haptik vergleichst du immer noch  Äpfel mit Birnen. EOS 700D ist Einsteigerklasse, Nikon D7100  Semi-Prosegment - klingelts? Da kannst du nur enttäuscht sein. Oder  vergleichst du der Verarbeitung in nem Polo mit der in einer  E-Klasse?


 Ich halte es da wie DP445 und bezeiche die 700D als aufsteigerklasse.  In diese gehört übrigens auch die K-50 und K-30 weshalb man eigentlich  eine nikon D5200 entgegen setzen müßte. Wenn Konterschock aber schon  beim vergleich K-50 vs. D7100 ins grübeln kommt, hat eine D5200 ja schon  hoffnungslos verloren. 


der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie das jetzt mit deinem Bildeindruck Pentax vs  Nikon in Realität ist, lässt sich schwer aus der Glaskugel lesen


Ich schätze mal wenn beide kamera`s korrekt laufen, ist die kaum zu unterscheiden.


----------



## SanjiWhite (16. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich würde mal ne Minute in mich gehen
> 
> ...


Dem oberen Teil kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen, aber das mit den Objektiven  Du sagst selbst das du vom DX Format ausgehst, nimmst dann aber fast nur FX-Objektive?!

Standard Linse:
AF-S DX 35mm 1:1,8G ca 170 Euro

Weitwinkel Zoom: (das 12-24 ist selbst beim FX Format nicht nötig  eher ein 18-35mm...)
AF-S DX 10-24mm ca 780 Euro

Tele-Zoom:
AF-S DX 55-200mm VR ca 140 Euro


...finde ich zumindest vernünftiger 

ca 1100 Euronen ohne Kamera...

Der Vorteil bei Nikon Objektiven ist, dass Nikon genau weiß was sie zukünftig in ihre Kameras einbauen... Tamron, Sigma und Co. wissen das nicht  Also könnte es passieren, dass Dritthersteller Objektive schon bei der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2013)

Ich kenne keine Profis, die Pentax nutzen. In meinen Bekanntenkreis wird von zwei Leuten, die für Zeitschriften arbeiten Nikon genutzt. Auch Canon wird vermutlich von vielen im Profibereich benutzt. Allein die Auswahl an Objektiven ist doch erheblich größer als z.B. bei Pentax. Einen Fotografen, der eine der beiden "großen" Marken nutzt und mit dem man evtl. mal Objektive tauschen kann (leihweise) findet man an jeder Ecke. Es lohnt sich auch, den Gebrauchtmarkt nach Gläsern zu durchforsten. Das Angebot für Canon und Nikon ist hier riesig.

Ich selber bin von Nikon überzeugt, glaube allerdings, dass man auch mit Canon gute Fotos machen kann. Gegen Canon spricht aus meiner Sicht der Preis der Top-Objektive. So sind z.B. das 24-70 /2.8 und das 70-200 /2.8 bei Canon noch einmal deutlich teurer als bei Nikon.

Ich habe die D7000 (das Vorgängermodell der 7100) und bin mit dem Bedienkonzept und der Bildqualität sehr zufrieden. Ich habe inzwischen viele Bilder gesehen, die mit der 7100 gemacht wurden und finde die Qualität absolut überzeugend. Die hohe Auflösung (24Mpix) bietet zudem auch noch reichlich Reserven beim Croppen (Beschneiden). Zum Autofokus hatte ich ja schon was geschrieben, etwas besseres wirst Du kaum finden. Der sitzt auch bei schlechtem Licht auf dem Punkt und deckt mit 51 Messfeldern einen sehr großen Bildbereich ab.

Zu den Objektiven von Fremdherstellern: Zu den Preisen der Originalobjektive hat der_yappi ja schon was geschrieben. Meistens reichen die Fremdhersteller nicht ganz an die Qualität der Originaloptiken ran. Dafür kosten sie auch nur die Hälfte. Ich finde den Unterschied selten so groß, dass es mir den Aufpreis wert wäre (ich bin aber auch kein Profi). Es gibt aber auch bei den Fremdherstellern absolute Spitzenoptiken. So habe ich z.B. das 35mm /1.4 von Sigma. Dieses Glas ist etwa gleichwertig (manche sagen besser) als ein vergleichbares von Nikon. Es kostet auch "nur" knapp 800,- Euro. Bei Nikon liegst du weit über 1000,-. Sehr zufrieden bin ich auch mit meinem 120-300mm /2.8 von Sigma. Etwas vergleichbares sucht man bei Nikon vergebens. Du kannst aber mal suchen, was 300mm mit F/2.8 bei Nikon so kosten. Mein Sigma 70-200 /2.8 -ich habe die ältere Version ohne OS - reicht in der Leistung nicht an das Nikon ran, kostet aber auch nur ca. 700,-. Das Neue mit Stabi soll sehr gut sein, und kostet mit ca. 1000,- immer noch erheblich weniger als das vergleichbare Nikon. Es muss also nicht immer das Original sein.

Bevor Du dich zu einem Fotokurs anmeldest. solltest du erst einmal der Fotolehrgang im Internet durcharbeiten. Hier erfährst du schon einmal kostenlos die grundlegenden Dinge und Zusammenhänge. Sollte eigentlich für jeden Pflicht sein, der mehr will, als nur mit der Automatik knipsen.

Ich empfehle dir auch, dich mal im DSLR-Forum anzumelden. Dort gibt es viele Profis, die Beraten können und in der Galerie kannst Du dir Bilder der verschiedenen Kamera-Objektiv-Kombinationen ansehen. Es gibt auch threads für die verschiedenen Kameras und Objektive in einem Beispielbilderthread.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Profis, die Pentax nutzen.


Das hat einen sehr einfachen grund, pentax hat keine vollformat-kamera im angebot. Die community drängelt da schon ewig, aber unter hoya und anscheinend auch jetzt unter ricoh tut sich da nix. Dazu kommt noch die quasi nicht vorhandene werbung.
Dem kann ich übrigens entgegen halten das wer einmal pentax hat auch nix anderes mehr haben wird, außer der wechsel auf vollformat steht an.  (und betreffende wechseln teilweise nur sehr ungern weg)


> In meinen Bekanntenkreis wird von zwei Leuten, die für Zeitschriften arbeiten Nikon genutzt.


Dann frag sie mal nach pentax. Die meisten kennen nur canon, nikon und evt. noch sony.


> Allein die Auswahl an Objektiven ist doch erheblich größer als z.B. bei Pentax.


Wenn du dich rein auf aktuelle objektive beziehst, dann ja. Sieht man aber den gesammten, möglichen fuhrpark an objektiven (auch analog), hat canon die geringste auswahl mit ihrem EF-bajonett. Den größten für das eigene bajonett hat nikon und unter einbeziehung von m42-objektiven (adaptiert) kann keiner gegen das k-bajonett von pentax anstinken.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Dem oberen Teil kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen, aber das mit den Objektiven  Du sagst selbst das du vom DX Format ausgehst, nimmst dann aber fast nur FX-Objektive?!
> 
> Standard Linse:
> AF-S DX 35mm 1:1,8G ca 170 Euro
> ...


 
Das AF-S 17-55 ist DAS Normalbrennweitenzoom an einer DX-Nikon.
Ebenso das 70-200er AF-S 2.8 (ob mit oder ohne VR)
Des weiteren sind die beiden 70-200er, egal ob f2.8 oder f4, Meilenweit vor der Kitlinse 55-200 VR. Wer knapp nen 1000er für ne Kamera hinlegt kauft sich doch nicht die kleine Kitlinse...
Außerdem war zumindest das f2.8 schon draußen, bevor Nikon überhaupt dran gedacht hat im digitalen eine Vollformat-Kamera anzubieten. Alle drei 70-200er sind nämlich sowohl an DX, wie auch an FX verwendbar.

Außerdem hab ich auf ne durchgängig gleich starke Lichtstärke gekuckt.

Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich...


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Och, ich kenne sonen Autopiloten, der die D800e mit dem Tamron 70-300 non-VC kombiniert... So sehen seine Fotos aber auch aus .


----------



## SanjiWhite (16. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das AF-S 17-55 ist DAS Normalbrennweitenzoom an einer DX-Nikon.
> Ebenso das 70-200er AF-S 2.8 (ob mit oder ohne VR)
> Des weiteren sind die beiden 70-200er, egal ob f2.8 oder f4, Meilenweit vor der Kitlinse 55-200 VR. Wer knapp nen 1000er für ne Kamera hinlegt kauft sich doch nicht die kleine Kitlinse...
> Außerdem war zumindest das f2.8 schon draußen, bevor Nikon überhaupt dran gedacht hat im digitalen eine Vollformat-Kamera anzubieten. Alle drei 70-200er sind nämlich sowohl an DX, wie auch an FX verwendbar.
> ...



Ich wollte nur noch ein paar Alternative aufzeigen, mit denen man gute Ergebnisse zu einem Bruchteil vom Preis abgeben kann  
Grundsätzlich würde ich aber auch sagen, dass man am Anfang eher bessere Objektive kaufen sollte und eine Einsteigerkamera um erstmal die Grundsätze (Komposition, Belichtung usw) zu erlernen und den Body später auszutauschen  Gute Objektive können dich (Konterschock) eine Ewigkeit begleiten, der Body eher nicht


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Na ja, ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man als DSLR-Einsteiger keine 1000€ für einen Body auszugeben braucht. Wie gesagt, ich fände die 60D @ ~650€ sehr attraktiv (Handling muss natürlich passen). Dazu ein Sigma 17-70 2.8-4.5 Contemporary OS HSM, ein Tamron 70-300 4-5.6 VC USD, 2 Speicherkarten (SanDisk Extreme SDHC), ein Ersatzakku und 'ne passende Tasche und man hätte 'ne ziemlich gute Basis für ~1500€...


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

Oder vis-à-vis die von DP genannten Linsen mit einer D7000...
Unten rum würde das Tamron 17-50 VC 2.8 auch gut passen mMn.

Wenn man nicht soviel ausgeben will: D90 von Nikon oder die EOS 50D oder die 40D


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

so leute ich hab eine runde trüber geschlafen, und hab mich auch noch mal kurz geschlossen mit dem engsten rat lol, ja es wird die nikon 7100 mit Standard objektiv "vorerst" sollte es reichen.

und klar haben viele hier nicht ein mal unrecht, top an euch das ihr dabei seit

nun ja warum wird es die nikon 7100? ja weil sie mir auch schon gut zusagt, und ich eine brauch auf die ich später mal bauen kann sprich ich hab schon eine zeitlose Praktikum stelle, sprich bin in zukunft unter Grafikern und Profi Fotografen, werde neben her Schulungen machen.

warum ich es so eilig habe? weils nix schöneres gibt als Fotograf sein für mich! hab vieles vor.
ein par beispiele warum mir zum einen keine digital Kamera mehr reicht, betrachtet man dieses bild sieht man an denn seiten starke Unschärfe ,Links und rechts
hier sieht man die Unschärfe rechts raus sprich wo die Gläser sind
und hier im unteren bereich -Rechts

die beispiel bilder sind ja so schon mal nicht schlecht, in Scene gestellt aber wie man sieht leidet die Quality, da wäre mehr drin gewesen wenn ich eine bessere Kamera gehabt hätte.

das nächste objektiv wird eins sein für Nahaufnahmen, die frage ist was nimmt man da genau für eins? mit wie viel mm??

,Kamera wird die tage gekauft, nun bräuchte ich noch ein tipp von euch welche sdxc karte? reichen 32gb aus?


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ,Kamera wird die tage gekauft, nun bräuchte ich noch ein tipp von euch welche sdxc karte? reichen 32gb aus?


 
Ich komme mit 1x 8GB und 3x 4GB in der 40D sowie 16GB SD in der 450D recht locker aus. Nur auf Festivals oder langen Sporttagen wird zwischendurch mal aufs Netbook entleert. Wegen der höheren Auflösung der D7100 kannste das ungefähr verdoppeln. Also mit 32 GB solltest du ungefähr 500-600 Bilder in RAW unterbekommen.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

ok was ist der unterschied zwischen der sdxc und der sdhc?


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Die maximal mögliche Kapazität, bei SDHC ist bei 32GB Sense (was den allermeisten wohl immer noch ausreichen dürfte)...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

SDHC ist doch für video aufnahmen zu langsam oder?


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag sie mal nach pentax. Die meisten kennen nur canon, nikon und evt. noch sony.


 Da die beiden als Profi arbeiten, nutzen sie FX (D700 und D3s bzw.D4). Da Pentax kein FX anbietet, kann ich dir auch ohne zu fragen sagen, was sie davon halten. 

Zur D7000 hate ich ja auch schon was geschrieben. Falls du noch eine bekommst, eine echte Alternative zur 7100.

An meine Kameras kommen keine Billigoptiken mit Plastikbajonett. Die Abbildungsleistung und das Bokeh entsprechen meistens dem Preis. Sicher kann man mit einem 35mm 1.8 auch Fotos machen, ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem 50mm 1.8, aber das Bokeh der Linsen mit F/1.4 ist denn doch erheblich weicher und cremiger.

Für den Anfang sollte allerdings die Kitlinse reichen. Du wirst schnell merken, welchen Brennweitenbereich du bevorzugst bzw. was noch fehlt. Danach kommt dann die Entscheidung, ob Festbrennweite (meist bessere Abbildungsleistung und sehr lichtstark) oder Zoom (höhere Flexibilität). Je nach Vorliebe kann man hier sehr viel Geld ausgeben. Meine Lieblingstraumlinsen wären ein 200mm F/2 mit VR und ein 400mm F/2.8 mit VR. Der Preis ist richtig heftig (fürs 400er bekommt man einen Kleinwagen), die Leistung der Teile allerdings auch. 
Objektive wie das von DP455 empfohlene Tamron 70-300 sind durchaus gut wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will oder kann. Leider kommt man bei der relativ schwachen Lichtleistung sehr schnell an die Grenzen des machbaren. Selbst bei meinen 2.8er Optiken wünsche ich mir sehr oft mehr Licht.

Profis leihen sich häufig Optiken für Aufträge aus. Der Preis kommt dann mit auf die Rechnung.


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Eine Class 10 - Speicherkarte wie die SanDisk Extreme SDHC  16GB UHS-I @ ~18€ reicht für FullHD-Aufnahmen aus. Dass man mit 2 kleineren Speicherkarten besser fährt als mit einer größeren, sollte klar sein. Was  die Kitoptik der D7100 angeht, die ist durchaus brauchbar. Aber mal nur  so zum Vergleich, das 18-105 VR hat eine Naheinstellgrenze von 45 cm,  beim 17-70 Contemporary sind es 22 cm. Ich persönlich würde mit der  D7100 wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich werden. Zum einen wäre da der Preis, der  beim Gebotenen sicher gerechtfertigt ist. Aber was ich im  Laufe der Zeit an meiner 600D halt schätzen gelernt habe, ist das dreh-  und schwenkbare Display. Das würde mir doch sehr fehlen. Und wenn ich mit meiner Cam filmen würde, dann sicher noch mehr...


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Da die beiden als Profi arbeiten, nutzen sie FX (D700 und D3s bzw.D4). Da Pentax kein FX anbietet, kann ich dir auch ohne zu fragen sagen, was sie davon halten.


 
Also unter den Fotografen, die ihr Geld damit verdienen und die ich kenne stehen APS-C und FX ungefähr 45:45 - 10% dazwischen sind APS-H ... Kleinbild kennzeichnet keinen Profi, es gibt auch genug, die mit den kleineren Sensoren 1a Bilder hinbekommen. Ein guter Kumpel macht mit 60D und 1100D (!) bessere Hochzeitsreportagen als viele andere in diesem bereich zu Stande bringen. Beim Fußball (Regionalliga aufwärts) am Spielfeldrand sieht man auch recht viele 7D und D300s, 1D III und IV. Das Selbe in der DEL oder GFL . Selbst die Haus- und Hof-Agentur eines Fußball-Bundesligisten arbeitet mit 1D IV und 7D . Ein etablierter Modefotograf in der Region Hannover, der auf sehr vielen namenhaften Veranstaltungen rumrennt und Top-Ergebnisse abliefert arbeitet mit 60D.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2013)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 
Gerade im Sportbereich wird gerne auf DX gesetzt, da man hier den "Brennweitenvorteil" nutzen kann. Die Leistung im High-ISO-Bereich und die Freistellungsmöglichkeit von FX bekommst du allerdings nicht mit DX hin. Bei Nikon sind die D3s und D4 durchaus überzeugend.


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Na ja, wenn man sich auf Sport- oder Actionfotografie spezialisiert hat und damit auch Geld verdient, dann sind die professionellen DSLRs ganz klar gerechtfertigt. Aber als ambitionierter Einsteiger mit, was den Einsatzbereich angeht, vielfältigen Interessen fährt man mit einer semiprofessionellen Kamera ganz sicher besser. Gute Linsen sind schon teuer genug...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

die 7100 ist ja semiprofessionell oder?


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Yo...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

wie findet ihr das objektiv http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-S-DX-Nikkor-55-300/dp/B003ZSHNCC/ref=pd_sim_ph_16 Knaller oder?


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Naja, Kit-Tele halt. Für viele reichts .


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Das Tamron ist in allen Punkten besser, außer was Kompaktheit / Mobilität betrifft. Lichtstarke Teleoptiken haben aber auch bei Nikon ihren Preis. Eine vergleichsweise günstige Alternative mit richtig schnellem und treffsicheren AF sowie blendenübergreifend sehr guter Bildqualität wie das bereits genannte Canon 70-200 f4 USM gibt's bei Nikon aber leider nicht...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

der hammer http://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-70-20...379363777&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+70-200+f4+USM 
was hat nikon gegen zusetzen? sprich vergleichsweise?


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Das 4L ist schon nicht schlecht, hatte es selber ne ganez Weile. Von "Hammer" aber noch nen Stück entfernt . Sei mal nicht so euphorisch...


----------



## KonterSchock (16. September 2013)

@nfsgame
wenn ich nach denn Bilder gehe die bei Amazon hinterlegt sind, kann man schon von Hammer sprechen oder findest du nicht?


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Man sollte 'ne möglichst klare Vorstellung davon haben, was mit 200mm Brennweite möglich ist (und was nicht). Ach ja, den fehlenden Bildstabilisator will ich auch nicht verschweigen. Damit kann man, wenn er effektiv ist, durchaus 3-4 Blendenstufen rausholen. Nichtsdestotrotz, was das Paket aus Bildqualität und AF-Geschwindigkeit / Treffsicherheit angeht, da gibt's für/von Nikon nichts vergleichbares in der Preisklasse...



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wenn ich nach denn Bilder gehe die bei Amazon hinterlegt sind, kann man schon von Hammer sprechen oder findest du nicht?


Nö, um die Bildqualität wirklich beurteilen zu können, bräuchte man die Aufnahmen out of the cam, also unbearbeitet (und in Originalauflösung)...


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. September 2013)

Wieso? Gibt es doch, sogar mit Stabi: Nikon AF-S Nikkor 4/70-200 ED VR Objektiv schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto 
Der Stabi sollte einem schon so'n paar Kröten wert sein 

@KonterSchock: Das Tamron 70-300 mit Stabi wurde oben schon genannt. Es ist zumidest erheblich besser, als das 55-300. Es ist ganz sicher kein schlechtes Objektiv, wie gesagt, die Lichtstärke setzt Grenzen. Für den Einstieg aber durchaus zu empfehlen.


----------



## DP455 (16. September 2013)

Ein "paar" Kröten ist gut. Aber bei Canon kostet der Spaß dann auch gleich ~500€ mehr...


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2013)

Das 70-300er VC USD Tamron hab ich an meiner D90.
Für den Preis eine mMn sehr überzeugende Linse.

Bei gut Licht immer für gute Fotos zu gebrauchen.
Der AF sitzt und ist leise, der Stabi läuft gut und sie hat ne gute P/L

Bei Available Light kommts auf die Situation an - aber da vertrau ich eher auf mein 50-150er von Sigma mit f2.8


----------



## KonterSchock (17. September 2013)

das mit dem objektiven und filter ist eine ganz anderes kaliber, da bin ich noch nicht aber bestimmt eines tages. da gibt es soviel, da blickt man als anfänger zum start garnicht so durch, man sieht nur die teuren euros, man muss sich erst mal rein arbeiten und sich schlau machen, die teile sind ja nicht umsonst so teuer. für mich eröffnet eine ganz neue welt. und ja ich betrete dies mit liebe und herz!

zum Thema SD karte, hab da parr raus gesucht, war auch immer gut mit sandisk unterwegs, hatte noch nie eine defekte, aber ich find die sandisk karten haben gute Konkurrenz die entweder schneller sind von MB´s oder P/l ansprechender sind. 

die hab ich rausgefischt,
16 GB SDHC EXTREME HD Video Class 10 (max.45MB/s, 300x) SDHC UHS-I Speicherkarte | eBay
TeamGroup SDHC 85MB/s 16GB, UHS-I (TSDHC16GU8501) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Samsung-SDHC..._Camcorder_Speicherkarten&hash=item53f6e3133e
die samsung ist sehr verlockend.

diese Pentax war es, die ich der hand hielt.
http://www.ricoh-imaging.de/de/spiegelreflexkameras/pentax-k5IIs.html
schönes ding muss ich sagen.

der slogen gefällt mir (Das Bild macht der Fotograf, die Kamera ist nur Werkzeug) das triffts!


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2013)

Ich zitier mich mal selber...



der_yappi schrieb:


> ...
> An SD-Karten hab ich seit Jahren SanDisk - und das ohne Probleme
> Ich hab aktuell zwei mal diese HIER in einer D90 - läuft wunderbar.
> ...


 
Ich fahr da nach dem Credo _-nicht alles auf eine große Karte, lieber mehrere kleine-_


----------



## KonterSchock (17. September 2013)

ok lieber 1 kleine anstatt 1 große? kommt aber teurer wie eine 16gb die mehr mb´s die sek hat, zb die samsung karte. mit sandisk 2x8gb komm ich weit über 22€ und mit der samsung bin ich mit 18€ dabei, hmm wo bleibt da bitteschön der sinn? 2x8 zu kaufen?? 1.die sind langsamer 2.teurer wenn ich 2 nehme.


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2013)

Du bist bereit knapp nen tausender für die Kamera zu blechen und dann pienzt du wegen den paar Kröten bei den SD-Karten rum... 

Kauf dir eine mit 30 MB/sec und eine mit 45MB/sec und teste sie mal direkt gegeneinander in der Kamera. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es da nen fühlbaren Unterschied gibt.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. September 2013)

@der_yappi 
ich pienz nicht rum, aber es geht um den sinn!

ja ich glaub man sieht die Unterschiede erst wenn man HD videos aufnimmt.

Hier noch par Bilder die ich dieses Jahr mit der verkackten Digicam geschossen habe, wie ihr sieht hat sie es wirklich verkackt,
http://media1.roadkast.com/more84/20130804_132407.jpg
Autos unscharf, hab das bild geschnitten weil rechts Personen drauf waren, aber vom winkel war es gut!

hier ein bild von dem größten Gerichtshof der welt, hier in dem Gebäude wurde die Mafia bekämpft sprich MaxiProzess, Youtubt mal. da laufen heute noch krasse Prozesse ab.
http://more84.podspot.de/files/20130804_104850.jpg
wie man sieht hats die kamera wieder verkackt, obwohl ich einiges eingestellt hatte.

hier ein bild von einer klein Stadt in Sizilien genau (Castel La Mare) /Alcamo Marina Beach
http://more84.podspot.de/files/20130803_223548.jpg

bin froh das es nun ein ende hat mit der Digicam.


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2013)

Nur weil man von kleiner Digicam auf DSLR umsteigt heißt es NICHT, dass die Bilder automatisch besser werden.

Mit popeliger Lumix FX07 gemacht:


----------



## Placebo (17. September 2013)

Naja, mit einer guten Kamera und Linse sieht die Palme schon einmal nicht mehr aus, als wäre sie radioaktiv


----------



## DP455 (17. September 2013)

Wenn der Fotograf weder seine Kamera, noch die Grundlagen seines Handwerks versteht, dann bringt ihm die beste Kamera-Objektiv-Kombination nichts. Je komplexer die DSLR, desto verwirrter der DSLR-Neuling und desto mieser sind dann mitunter auch die Ergebnisse. Meiner Meinung nach ist für ein möglichst gutes Resultat (Foto) die Priorität in diesem Dreiergeflecht wie folgt: Fotograf (Wissen/Erfahrung/Kreativität) > Objektiv > Kamera. 

Was die Speicherkarten angeht, die größte Speicherkarte bringt einem nichts, wenn sie während einer Fotosession ihren Geist aufgibt und man dann keinen Ersatz parat hat . Mit 2 SanDisk Extreme SDHC UHS-I Class 10 8GB / 16GB macht man wirklich nichts falsch. Angesichts des geringen Preisunterschieds und des vorhandenen Budgets würde ich zur 16GB-Variante raten. Und noch was, Speicherkarten mit Transferraten jenseits von 30MB/s bringen einem bei einer Canon EOS 60D oder einer Pentax K-5 IIs keinen Vorteil, da diese Kameras im Gegensatz zu einer Nikon D5100, D7000 (aufwärts) oder Canon EOS 650D / 70D (aufwärts) nicht UHS-fähig sind. Die entsprechenden Datenmengen müssen natürlich auch erstmal erschaffen (RAW+JPG+Serienbild), die Puffer der DSLRs ausgereizt werden, um flotte Speicherkarten wie die Sandisk Extremes an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Um in den "Genuss" der höheren Leseraten zu kommen, bedarf es natürlich auch eines USB3.0-Kartenlesers sowie eines PCs/Schlepptopfs etc. mit entsprechender Schnittstelle...


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

soweit ich gelesen hab sind aber schnelle karten besser für Bilderserien.

wie stehts mit den Objektiven, wodran erkenne ich das mein gesuchtes objektiv auf meine Kamera passt? beispiel das hier würde mich interessieren, für nah aufnahmen 
Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50 mm 1:1,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 16-85mm 1:3,5-5,6G ED VR Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

gibts hier zu billiger alternativen sprich von Tamron oder sigma, die genau das gleiche bieten wie das Original? und genau so gut sind? 

und wie stehts mit dem filter, kann ich an dem Standard objektiv auch ein filter dran Hengen?

Update "Kamera" ist nun bestellt"

Noch mal für alle ich bin eigentlich kein Anfänger ich knipse seit ich 13 bin, hatte damals die erste digital Kamera von Kodak. naja aber ihr hab irgendwo recht bin irgendwo doch ein Anfänger da ich noch nie eine SLR Kamera gehabt habe sprich in diesen ausmass wie ich das nun gekauft hab. 

mein Vater hatte damals so eine große Kamera, mit fotorollen versteht sich, die war damals auch 2.000€ wert. leider durfte ich sie damals nie haben und so blieb mir der Wunsch selbst eine zu haben immer im Hinterkopf, mir blieb nix anderes mit eine digicam zu fotografieren, wusste aber schon immer das es die SLR welt gibt und ich da eines tages hinkomme, nun bin ich mit der nikon 7100 in diese welt eingetreten, nicht weil ich jemanden was beweisen muss, sondern tue ich es für mich und meine Karriere. 

ja @DP455  du hast ja nicht unrecht was du schreibst, aber ich bitte dich und alle anderen mich nicht als loser sprich nitte zu sehen, das bin ich nämlich nicht! und sorry wegen meiner Schreibweise, falls es einen stört, dennoch texte ich wie ich bock hab! ich respektiere euch alle also möchte ich auch das ich respektiert werde.

zum Thema Schulung ich meld mich nächste Woche schon an, so gegen ende des Monats fängt der Kurs an.

Thx für diese seite http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/8_1.htm bin da fleißig am forschen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (18. September 2013)

Statt dem 35mm und 50mm würde ich dir lieber ein gescheites 35mm Empfehlen  Durch den Crop-Faktor an der D7100 erhältst du eine Brennweite die einem 52,5mm Objektiv (Bildausschnitt) entspricht. Z.B. das hier Nikon 35mm f/2.0 AF-D.
Statt dem 16-85mm würde ich dir eher das 18-200mm VR empfehlen. Es deckt einen größeren Bereich ab und soll von der Abbildungsleistung (bis auf ein Wenig mehr Verzerrung) mit dem 16-85mm gleich auf sein


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Wenn der Fotograf weder seine Kamera, noch die Grundlagen seines Handwerks versteht, dann bringt ihm die beste Kamera-Objektiv-Kombination nichts. Je komplexer die DSLR, desto verwirrter der DSLR-Neuling und desto mieser sind dann mitunter auch die Ergebnisse. Meiner Meinung nach ist für ein möglichst gutes Resultat (Foto) die Priorität in diesem Dreiergeflecht wie folgt: Fotograf (Wissen/Erfahrung/Kreativität) > Objektiv > Kamera.
> 
> Was die Speicherkarten angeht, die größte Speicherkarte bringt einem nichts, wenn sie während einer Fotosession ihren Geist aufgibt und man dann keinen Ersatz parat hat . Mit 2 SanDisk Extreme SDHC UHS-I Class 10 8GB / 16GB macht man wirklich nichts falsch. Angesichts des geringen Preisunterschieds und des vorhandenen Budgets würde ich zur 16GB-Variante raten. Und noch was, Speicherkarten mit Transferraten jenseits von 30MB/s bringen einem bei einer Canon EOS 60D oder einer Pentax K-5 IIs keinen Vorteil, da diese Kameras im Gegensatz zu einer Nikon D5100, D7000 (aufwärts) oder Canon EOS 650D / 70D (aufwärts) nicht UHS-fähig sind. Die entsprechenden Datenmengen müssen natürlich auch erstmal erschaffen (RAW+JPG+Serienbild), die Puffer der DSLRs ausgereizt werden, um flotte Speicherkarten wie die Sandisk Extremes an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Um in den "Genuss" der höheren Leseraten zu kommen, bedarf es natürlich auch eines USB3.0-Kartenlesers sowie eines PCs/Schlepptopfs etc. mit entsprechender Schnittstelle...


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch, besser gesagt sogar : Genau so habe ich das selbst erfahren müssen obwohl ich mit der digitalen Fotographie langsamer aufbauend angefangen habe. 

@TE
Heutzutage würde ich mal behaupten sind 90% der verkauften DSLRs durch Ihren Käufer limitiert und nicht umgekehrt. 

Die Frage nach was und wie ich fotografieren möchte ist wichtiger fast als womit. 

Sich mit Optik im Allgemeinen auseinander zu setzen ist wichtiger und schwieriger als man es sich vorstellt. 

Die ersten Bilder mit Tiefenunschärfe sind schnell und einfach gemacht, problematisch wird es dann, wenn man etwas in einer bestimmten Form ablichten will und dies nicht so funktioniert wie man es sich vorstellt. 

Ich habe mir im übrigen für Reisen eine Canon S95 zugelegt. Technisch wohl so ziemlich jeder DSLR unterlegen. Dafür klein und relativ lichtstark. Selbst hiermit lassen sich beachtliche Bilder machen wenn man dann weiß wie. Im Automatikmodus kann auch eine DSLR selten überzeugen. Maximal mit viel Nachbearbeitung wenn man RAW abgelegt hat. 
Die S95 kann auch RAW und hat alle wichtigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Was ich für "Hantiererei" mit den DSLRs der anderen Touris gesehen habe erzählte genau die Geschichte die oben schon erwähnte: Limitierung = vor dem Sucher. 

Die DSLR kann noch so teuer sein... wenn ich z.B. im Automatikmodus, freihändig und dazu noch in wackliger Haltung eine Szene bei Nacht aufnehmen will muss man kein Fachmann sein um zu wissen das das schief geht. 

...

Viel Bla bla um nix....  bzw. was ich eigentlich sagen will:
Evtl. wirklich vorher noch mal eingehend mit dem Thema Fotografie auseinander setzen bevor man den teuren Schritt wagt. Es gibt da eine tolle Seite zu wo alles erklärt wird. Eine Bridge Kamera kann den Übergang oder auch die Entscheidung ebenfalls bestätigen oder verwerfen.

Ich hatte vor meiner SONY DSLR auch eine Panasonic Bridge. Weiß net mehr wie die hieß. War immer gut bewertet und sah fast aus und hatte alle Funktionen einer günstigeren DSLR. Rate mal... meine Fotos wurden nicht besser....  Das was die Technik minimal besser konnte evtl. hat meine Unwissenheit wieder ins Negative gezogen. 

SLR Fotografie ist ein sehr teures und zeitraubendes Thema. Ich persönlich kann einigermaßen (hier liegt die Betonung auch) Fotografieren habe aber aus diesen Gründen das Ganze etwas zurück gestellt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

SanjiWhite schrieb:
			
		

> Statt dem 35mm und 50mm würde ich dir lieber ein gescheites 35mm Empfehlen  Durch den Crop-Faktor an der D7100 erhältst du eine Brennweite die einem 52,5mm Objektiv (Bildausschnitt) entspricht. Z.B. das hier Nikon 35mm f/2.0 AF-D.
> Statt dem 16-85mm würde ich dir eher das 18-200mm VR empfehlen. Es deckt einen größeren Bereich ab und soll von der Abbildungsleistung (bis auf ein Wenig mehr Verzerrung) mit dem 16-85mm gleich auf sein


Sorry, das ist in meinen Augen der absolute Blödsinn. So ein Suppenzoom wie das 18-200 deckt zwar einen weiten Bereich ab, ist von der Abbildungsleistung aber miserabel. Damit werden die Möglichkeiten, die eine D7100 bietet nicht annähernd ausgereizt. Weshalb bitteschön ein 35 f/2.0, wenn es für wenig Geld auch ein brauchbares 1.8 gibt? Die Abbildungsleistung des 35 oder auch 50mm ist durchaus gut und die Linsen sind sehr scharf. Besser sind hier natürlich 50mm 1.4 oder auch 35 1.4, insbesondere letzteres kostet aber auch etwas mehr. Nur mal so nebenbei, die Brennweite ist an DX und an FX gleich. Es ändert sich nur der Ausschnitt (Bildwinkel).

Ob 35mm oder 50mm besser sind, hängt von der Nutzung ab. Beide Optiken mit 1.8 oder 1.4 sind sehr lichtstark. Hier sollte man einfach mal schauen, was einem besser liegt. Einfach mal das Kit-Objektiv bei 35 bzw. 50mm mit Tape fixieren und einen Tag los gehen und Bilder machen. Am nächsten Tag die andere Brennweite. Das 16-85 kenne ich nur vom hören, es soll ausgesprochen gut sein. Erheblich besser auf jeden Fall, als das 18-200. Wird es als Kit mit der Kamera angeboten?

Für Nahaufnahmen sind die genanntgen Objektive alle nicht wirklich geeignet. Da empfiehlt sich ein echtes Makro. Z.B. Tamron 40, 60 oder 90mm, je nach dem, was fotografiert werden soll.


----------



## SanjiWhite (18. September 2013)

Als Suppenzoom würde ichs jetzt nicht bezeichnen  Hier mal ein direkter Vergleich Ist auf English, wer es nicht versteht soll mir ne PN schicken oder hier rein schreiben....

Beim 35mm kann ich dir teilweise zustimmen, das 35mm AF-D funktioniert aber auch noch bei FX und 35mm Film Kameras (wie du vermutlich weißt)  Und in der Abbildungsleistung werden sie sich nicht viel nehmen, hier noch ein Test dazu 
Und das mit dem Bildausschnitt hast du wohl überlesen


----------



## Placebo (18. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Weshalb bitteschön ein 35 f/2.0, wenn es für wenig Geld auch ein brauchbares 1.8 gibt? Die Abbildungsleistung des 35 oder auch 50mm ist durchaus gut und die Linsen sind sehr scharf. Besser sind hier natürlich 50mm 1.4 oder auch 35 1.4, insbesondere letzteres kostet aber auch etwas mehr. Nur mal so nebenbei, die Brennweite ist an DX und an FX gleich. Es ändert sich nur der Ausschnitt (Bildwinkel).
> 
> Ob 35mm oder 50mm besser sind, hängt von der Nutzung ab. Beide Optiken mit 1.8 oder 1.4 sind sehr lichtstark. Hier sollte man einfach mal schauen, was einem besser liegt. Einfach mal das Kit-Objektiv bei 35 bzw. 50mm mit Tape fixieren und einen Tag los gehen und Bilder machen. Am nächsten Tag die andere Brennweite.


 
Ich würde nicht einmal sagen, dass die 1.4er immer besser sind. Straßenfotografie z.B. ist es genau umgekehrt: 35mm 2.0 > 50mm 1.8 > 50/35mm 1.4 usw., weil ich immer etwas abblende, damit ich in beiden Extrembereichen (hell/dunkel) ohne Wackler oder Überbelichtung noch fotografieren kann (wenn ich die Blende verstellen muss, kann das Motiv schon weg sein). Ob 50mm 1.8 oder 50mm 1.4 macht hier also keinen Unterschied, dafür ist das 1.8 unauffälliger und vor allem leichter. Und 35mm vor 50mm wegen dem Crop-Sensor, wobei für die ersten Male 50mm schöner sind, da man nicht so nah an die Menschen heran muss


----------



## DP455 (18. September 2013)

Nun ja, mit Ken Rockwell ist es so eine Sache. Der bewertet auch Objektive / Kameras, die er selbst nie in der Hand, geschweige denn getestet hat (und das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf Nikon-Objektive). Da ist Vorsicht angebracht. Zudem ist der gute Ken alles andere als unumstritten . Ich präferiere da eher andere Quellen, zum Beispiel Photozone. Wie man hier sieht, hat das 18-200er brennweitenbedingt doch erhebliche Schwächen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht solche Dinge wie Vignettierung, Verzeichnung oder CAs, die sich mit entsprechender Software, insbesondere der der Kameraherstellers oder bereits kameraintern (mehr oder weniger vollständig) beheben ließen, sondern der teilweise doch ziemlich heftige Schärfeabfall dieser Linse zu den Rändern hin, der sich auch nicht vollständig durch mehrfaches Abblenden beseitigen lässt. Ich halte den Preis von ~650€ für das Gebotene nicht mal ansatzweise für gerechtfertigt. 

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, ein Objektiv mit diesem Brennweitenumfang mag seine Berechtigung als Reisezoom haben. Hinsichtlich Bildqualität / (langfristige) Kosten besser beraten ist man aber, wenn man einen solch großen Bereich mit (mindestens) 2 Objektiven abdeckt. Bei Nikon wäre das zum Beispiel als (brauchbare) Kitlinse das 18-105mm VR und als Teleergänzung das 70-300mm VC USD von Tamron...


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

Achso. 

Was mir zum Thema noch einfällt, dass man mitunter recht günstig gute objektive bekommt wenn man altes Profi equipment nimmt. 

Bei Sony passen ja zb. Die alten Minolta Linsen, welche immer noch gerne von ambitionierten Fotografen genommen werden. 

Bei Nikon / pentax gab es da soweit ich mich erinnere ein equivalent.

Edit:
Bzgl superzoom sehe ich das ähnlich. 

Die große Stärke der DSLR ist ja nunmal die Möglichkeit die objektive optimal für die momentanane Gegebenheit anzupassen. 

Wenn man nicht wechseln will dann empfehle ich wieder eine bridge Kamera.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

Damit der guten KonterSchock nicht völlig wuschig im Kopf wird, von mir mal einige Empfehlungen zur Objektivauswahl:

1. Wenn eine Kitlinse dabei liegt, egal ob 18-105 oder 16-85, nutze diese, geh raus und fotografiere. Übe erst einmal den Umgang damit und schau später, was noch fehlt.

2. Wenn kein Objektiv dabei ist:
Kauf dir ein gutes und lichtstarkes Standardzoom. Sehr empfehlenswert sind hier: Tamron SP AF 17-50mm 2,8 Di II VC Objektiv für Nikon: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
oder http://www.amazon.de/Sigma-HSM-Obje...F8&qid=1379506468&sr=8-1&keywords=sigma+17-50
Beide sind wirklich gut (das Tamron habe ich selber), mit F/2.8 relativ lichtstark und haben eine Bildstabilisator (OS bei Sigma, VC bei Tamron). Mit einem dieser Objektive deckst du schon einmal vom leichten Weitwinkel bis zur "Normalbrennweite" die wichtigsten Bereiche ab.
Damit gehst du denn los und übst das Fotografieren.

3. Wenn jetzt noch Geld über ist, empfehle ich dir das schon mehrfach genannte: http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-70-300m...&qid=1379506781&sr=8-3&keywords=Tamron+70-300. Unbedingt die Version mit Stabi (VC) nehmen. Da es nicht sehr lichtstark ist (F/5.6 bei 300mm) hast du noch einige Reserven bei der Verschlußzeit.
Weiterhin, je nach Vorliebe oder Geldbeutel eine lichtstarke Festbrennweite wie: Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50 mm 1:1,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
oder Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Wenn Du viel Wert auf gutes Bokeh legst, jeweils mit F/1.4. Achtung, bei 35mm sehr teuer.
Für Nahaufnahmen wie z.B. PC-Hardware: Tamron SP AF 60mm F/2.0 Di II Macro 1:1 Objektiv für: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Alternativ, wenn auch Insekten fotografiert werden sollen, Tamron AF 90mm 2,8 Di Macro 1:1 SP digitales Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto (habe ich selber) 
oder die Version mit Stabi:Tamron SP 90mm F/2.8 Di VC USD Makro-Objektiv 1:1 für: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Für Insekten kann es auch gerne etwas mehr Brennweite sein, das wird aber deutlich teurer.

Mit den genannten Objektiven bist du erst einmal sehr gut aufgestellt und kannst auch die Fähigkeiten und Leistung der D7100 gut nutzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

@Schrauberopi wow  das hab ich gebraucht, hab nichts mehr kapiert bis auf eben, nice post. vielen dank das ihr da seit, ich habs echt nicht mehr geblickt.


@Schrauberopi
hab genau diese konfig gekauft 
Nikon D7100 SLR-Digitalkamera 3,2 Zoll Kit inkl. AF-S: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
mit objektiv. ist das objektiv ok?? was kann ich alles damit fotografieren sprich was ist ihre Besonderheit?

/ noch mal wie erkenne ich ob das objektiv auf meine Kamera passt gibts da eine bestimmte sockel größe sprich objektiv Anschluss sitz?


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

Damit kannst Du alles fotografieren. Maches halt besser, manches schlechter. Wie im letzten Post geschrieben, geh damit los und lerne.  Arbeite einfach den Fotolehrgang durch (insbesondere das Kapitel über Brennweiten) und schon hat sich ein Großteil deiner Fragen erledigt. Du merkst schon sehr bald was dir fehlt. Für den Anfang ist das Objektiv völlig ausreichend. Später schaust Du noch mal in die Empfehlungen und kaufst entsprechendes Glas dazu.

Alle Objektive mit Nikon-Bajonett passen auf deine Kamera und funktionieren auch. Meist steht auch "für Nikon" bei. Bei deiner Kamera, sie hat einen sogenannten DX oder auch Cropsensor, können auch Optiken genutzt werden, die für FX (Vollformat) gerechnet sind. Umgekehrt funzt es meist nicht.

Geh einfach los und hab Spass mit der Kamera. Alles andere kommt später.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

sagt mal leute was liefert nikon für Software mit?


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2013)

ViewNX liegt der Kamera gratis bei
Von Nikon gibts noch den kostenpflichtigen, großen Bruder CaptureNX

Wenn du mit jpeg fotografierst langt Picasa zum sichten.
Auch ein guter Bildbetrachter (finde ich) ist ACDSee - der kann auch RAW (bei Nikon .nef) Dateien anzeigen.

Zum bearbeiten würde ich dir das überaus vielseitige (aber noch nicht erschlagende) Photoshop Elements nahe legen.

Zum RAW Daten "entwickeln" gibts von Adobe nocht Lightroom.

Frag mal den Opi, der schafft meines Wissens nach damit.

Mir reicht die Kombis ACDSee + PS Elements


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

Ich benutze auch lightroom. 

Kann ich empfehlen. Gerade wenn du viele Bilder "entwickelst." 

Theoretisch kannst du auch alles mit Photoshop machen, aber lightroom geht schneller und ist benutzerfreundlich. 

Mit Photoshop muss man zb extra Makros erstellen um viele Bilder ähnlich zu entwickeln. Bei lightroom kannst du zb leicht ähnliche Einstellungen für mehr Bilder synchen. 

Zudem kann man damit gut verwalten. 

Ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Daumen hoch für Lightroom. Aber lass zu Anfang die Finger davon. Lieber sofort richtig aufnehmen als im Nachhinein versuchen irgendwie hinzuretten.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

Ja Lightroom4 soll richtig gut sein, kostet auch weniger als das 5er, kann das 4er genau so viel?


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Das 5er hat noch zusätzliche Funktionen bekommen (u.a. Unterstützung und Direkteinbindung von GPS-Daten). 5.2 ist übrigens seit heute früh draußen...


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

Ok habs gechackt, ist die beigelegte nikon Software brauchbar??? 

Im ebay gibt's Lightroom5  für 100€ ist das ein guter preis?

,kamera ist morgen da, wurde verschickt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

Zur Software hatte ich ja schon kurz etwas im Post #22 geschrieben.

ViewNX2 liegt der Kamera bei. Damit kann man schon einmal grundsätzlich die RAWs (.nef) bearbeiten. Belichtungskorrektur, Aufhellen der Schatten, runterziehen der Lichter und einige zusätzliche Basics sind damit möglich. Nikon Deutschland - Software - ViewNX2 - Digital Cameras, D-SLR, COOLPIX, NIKKOR Lenses 
Für den Anfang ist diese Software vollkommen ausreichend. 

Erheblich mehr bietet Capture NX2. Nikon Deutschland - Software - Capture NX 2 - Digital Cameras, D-SLR, COOLPIX, NIKKOR Lenses Ich nutze es für alle meine Fotos. Damit kann man unter anderem Teilbereiche eines Bildes maskieren und bearbeiten (z.B. beim Model die Augen maskieren und nachschärfen [Hochpass und usm] oder aufhellen oder...) Der Funktionsumfang ist sehr hoch und für eine professionelle Nachbearbeitung mehr als ausreichend. Ob Capture NX besser wie Lightroom ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke, da die Software von Nikon stammt und nur Nikon genau weiss, wie die Kamera arbeitet, holt es noch etwas mehr wie Lightroom raus. Eine kostenlose Demoversion (4 Wochen) gibt es bei Nikon zum Download. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, es könnte auch sein, dass eine Demoversion beiliegt.

Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und die Software gleich zu Beginn aktiviert. Bevor ich überhaupt mit den ganzen Begrifflichkeiten usw etwas anfangen konnte. Arbeite am besten zunächst einmal mit ViewNX2 und wenn es nicht mehr ausreicht und du alles verstanden hast, aktivierst du die Demo und probierst mal 4 Wochen rum. Von Lightroom gibt es glaube ich auch eine Demo. 

Eine weitere Software ist bei 95% der Fotos nicht erforderlich. Falls es denn doch mal etwas mehr sein darf, bietet Gimp kostenlos ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie Photoshop. In der aktuellen Ausgabe der ct-Fotografie ist ein umfangreicher Beitrag zu diesem Programm abgedruckt. Die Software ist komplett inklusive div. Plugins und E-books auf der beiliegenden DVD vorhanden. Das erspart schon einmal den Download. Wenn du denn schon einmal am Kiosk bist, solltest du dir auch gleich das aktuelle Sonderheft der PCGH-Redaktion "Kamera im Griff" zulegen. Du kannst es auch hier im Forum bzw. auf der HP zusammen mit der ersten Ausgabe bestellen. Gerade für Einsteiger sind viele wichtige Basics und Tipps abgedruckt. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Wenn du denn schon einmal am Kiosk bist, solltest du dir auch gleich das aktuelle Sonderheft der PCGH-Redaktion "Kamera im Griff" zulegen. Du kannst es auch hier im Forum bzw. auf der HP zusammen mit der ersten Ausgabe bestellen. Gerade für Einsteiger sind viele wichtige Basics und Tipps abgedruckt. Es lohnt sich.


 
Bin ich auch dafür, knapp die Hälfte des Inhalts stammt von mir ...


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ja Lightroom4 soll richtig gut sein, kostet auch weniger als das 5er, kann das 4er genau so viel?


 
Laut der fotozeitung die ich hier irgendwo liegen habe ist die wichtigste Neuerung die vorschaudaten direkt zu bearbeiten ohne vorliegende original Datei. 

Soll heißen...  Kannst die Fotos importieren und dann zb externe Festplatte abklemmen. Die Fotos trotzdem bearbeiten und wenn die hdd wieder angeklemmt wird werden die original Daten geschrieben. 

Hat den Vorteil von weniger Festplattenbedarf zb wenn du unterwegs mit Laptop bist.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Gut, das hab ich jetzt verdrängt...


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

also sind es Demos die mitgeliefert werden? jip hast recht ich werde die Demos erst mal in Anspruch nehmen bevor ich Geld ausgebe.

reicht mein pc dafür aus? siehe (Signatur)

ja ich hab da par Zeitschriften in Visier. gibt so einige im real.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Reicht locker . Ich halte mein Bildarchiv mit an die 100k Bildern mit nem Phenom II X6 1090T samt 16GB RAM unter Kontrolle . Das dein Monitor (für ernsthafte Bildverarbeitung) Grütze sein mag, wirst du schon noch selber merken .


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

ViewNX2 ist eine Vollversion, die mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

das ist gut, eine sorge weniger vorerst. leveln kann ich mich dann immer noch. das heist ja dann auch wiederum das ich mir vorerst die adobe kurse sparen kann, und lieber in anderen kurse gehe oder?


----------



## KonterSchock (19. September 2013)

Die kamera ist da
Freu..............Freu.............


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2013)

Dann  mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## KonterSchock (19. September 2013)

hier mein erste schnappschoß,

http://more84.podspot.de/files/DSC_0024.JPG
meine katze "makavelli" das war nun auto mode.


----------



## Wired (20. September 2013)

Nikon D7100? Gute Wahl! Sieht eigentlich doch gar nicht mal soooo  schlecht aus, aber von der Haptik her sagt mir Canon doch mehr zu. ^^


----------



## Wired (20. September 2013)

I'm sorry, doppelpost wegen Internet lack


----------



## KonterSchock (20. September 2013)

@Wired mir hat die Pentax mehr angesprochen als die Canon. naja vielleicht lag es an der klasse denn die pentax war auch schon oberklasse sprich ein tick stärker laut verkäuer. wen ich die nikon nicht genommen hätte dann hätte ich mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit die pentax genommen. aber naja es kommt ja nicht nur auf die marke an, denn jede marke hat was gutes im petto, die objektive, filter, sind da viel entscheidender, Schluss endlich zählt der man hinter der kamera denn der macht das bild, an dem Slogan ist was dran! sollte sich jeder merken!

für das dass ich im auto mein bild geschossen hab, finde ich es recht nice!, aber ich weis da ist noch viel mehr drin gewesen! objektv oder manuall einstellung, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht! kommt noch!
der blitz muss ja auch noch her.  naja muss mich erst durch das handbuch lesen.

frage leute, wie siehts mit dem blitzen aus, gibts da auch unterschiede? wenn ja wer hat lust das zu erklären? oder die filter frage, wie siehts da aus? was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Klausr (20. September 2013)

Hi

Bevor du jetzt weiteres Geld investierst würd ich mich an Deiner stelle erstmal mit der Kamera einarbeiten,und das geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen.
Du wirst auch nur so draufkommen was dir fehlt und was du als nächstes brauchst,sei es ein Blitz oder ein anderes Objektiv.
Ich würde vor einem Blitz immer eine Lichtstarke Festbrennweite wie das 35/1,8 oder das 50/1,8 empfehlen und erst wenn das auch nicht mehr reicht solltest über einen Blitz nachdenken.
Das Blitzen ist generell ein nicht ganz einfaches Thema und kann gerade einen Einsteiger schnell überfordern und fustrieren.

Lg und immer gut Licht


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2013)

Wired schrieb:


> Nikon D7100? Gute Wahl! Sieht eigentlich doch gar nicht mal soooo  schlecht aus, aber von der Haptik her sagt mir Canon doch mehr zu. ^^


 
Das ist eben immer absolut subjektiv. 

Canons fand ich für mich mit am schlechtesten vom halten, den knöpfen und dem Menü usw. 

Bei mir wurde es die eher als Exot zu bezeichnende Sony. 

Danach kam bei mir auch gleich Nikon. 

Bei mir hat Sony wegen dem überragenden live View gewonnen. 

Also immer subjektiv. Gute Bilder kann man  mit jeder knipse in der Preisklasse machen.

EDIT:

Meine auch erst mal mit dem Teil richtig zu beschäftigen. 

Filter habe ich keinen einzigen. Noch nicht mit beschäftigt und auch noch nicht für nötig Gehalten. 

Blitz habe ich nen Metz. 

Wie gesagt wurde ist blitzen mit viel probieren und lernen verbunden. 

All das fängt aber mit dem eingangs erwähnten Thema Optik an. Daher führt hier nix vorbei. 

Das ist ungleich wie beim Zocken, da hilft viel Leistung viel. Hier eben nicht wenn man nicht weiß wie man es nutzen soll


----------



## KonterSchock (20. September 2013)

ja ist wie beim zocken, was bringt dir eine Titan Grafikkarte wen man nicht spielen kann geschweige denn mit der Maus umgehen kann!

Ja ich bin schon dran. keine sorge hier kommen noch par Bilder rein, üben macht den meister! bin ja auch bald in Schulung! 

,ja das ist halt Ansichts Sache, der eine bevorzogt sony der andere canon der andere nikon, es gibt ja noch mehr namen hafte Hersteller wie Pentax , Panasonic oder Olympus, wie man merkt es gibt da so einige, und jeder Hersteller hat was gutes im petto, es gibt kein Gewinner, dadrum geht es auch nicht! es geht dadrum das der Fotograf damit auch was anfangen kann! ganz gleich welche marke!

karte hab ich vor erst mal eine 8gb karte gekauft, steigere mich dann lauf der zeit!


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2013)

Verbanne den Automatikmodus am Besten sofort wieder gedanklich vom Moduswahlrad und beschränke dich (auch zu Anfang!) auf Blenden- und Zeitvorwahl. Sonst wird die Lernphase nur unnötig verlängert und ne Kompaktknipse hätte dich genauso weit gebracht. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das grüne Rechteck eh nicht an ne DSLR, aber dann würden die ganzen 14jährigen nen Heulkrampf bekommen...


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2013)

Wobei ich bei meiner Nikon hauptsächlich den "P-Modus" drin hab 
Das grüne Rechteck nur in der Anfangszeit mit der D50.

@KS
Ich würde mich jetzt wirklich mal intensiv mit der Kamera beschäftigen und nicht gleich auf Teufel komm raus Zubehör jedweder Art kaufen.
Du hast ne Kamera, du hast die Lisne, du hast ne Speicherkarte.
Als Zubehör höchstens noch ne Tasche dafür (falls nicht schon vorhanen.

Mehr brauchste am Anfang nicht.


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2013)

Ach für den Anfang kann man den automatik ruhig nutzen. 

Zur Eingewöhnung quasi. 

Man kann ja nicht alles sofort händeln und nur um "cool"  zu sein sich den Spaß verderben?


----------



## Klausr (20. September 2013)

Ich habe gleich immer mit M angefangen.
Mm lernt man dabei am besten da man recht schnell die zusammenhänge von Blende,Zeit und Iso sieht und sich darauf einarbeiten kann.
Ich habe im normalfall immer M,ausser bei viel Aktion,dann Zeitautomatik.


----------



## Hideout (20. September 2013)

Warum soll man auch nicht die Automatiken wie P, Av, Tv verwenden? Man hat dafür bezahlt und diese Funktionieren sehr gut. (Pentax bietet hier auch TAv und einen Hypermodus welcher das dynamische Anpassen der Blende und Zeit von Hand in den verschiedenen Modi jederzeit ermöglicht.)

Wenn Profis und Berufsfotografen keine Pentax einsetzen, liegt das sicher an der Verfügbarkeit an Objektiven und, was wahrscheinlicher wichtiger ist, vorallem bei Fotografen die unter vielen Leuten fotografieren, eine Kamera von einer bekannten Marke zu haben. Weil sie meinen dann professioneller zu wirken.
Wo es in der Natur und Landschaftsfotografie aber um Robustheit geht, in Extremsituationen wie Kälte, Feuchtigkeit, Staub, Hitze, usw. ist Pentax die richtige Wahl und wird dort vermehrt unter Profis zu finden sein. Hier sei mal Michael Frede genannt.

Soll heißen das jede Kamera (und Hersteller) ihre Vorzüge hat und für jeden findet sich etwas passendes.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. September 2013)

nix zu trotz man brauch keine slr wenn man nur auto knippst. 

ich werde mich mit p und m mal befassen, bin schon fleißig dabei, muss aber sagen das ich den wald voller lauter Bäume nicht mehr seh sprich da kommt eine ganze menge auf euch zu wenn ihr euch für eine slr entscheidet, kein Kinderspiel, aber das wusste ich eh schon! in der ruhe liegt die kraft!

mich würden diese filter mal interessieren. jip eine tasche brauch ich auch noch. sagt mal leute lässt ihr eure objektive dran oder macht ihr sie nach aktion ab?


----------



## Klausr (20. September 2013)

Solange keines von den Teles drann ist lass ich immer das zuletzt benutze drann.
Was willst über Filter wissen,bzw. über welche Filter,gibts ja so einiges.
Ich habe Pol und Grauverlaufsfilter.
Polfilter sind gegen Revlektionen auf nichtmetallischen Objekten und ein Grauverlaufs Filter ist Hauptsächlich für Landschaftsaufnahmen wo du mit dem Grauteil einen Teil des Bildes abdunkeln kannst.
Achja keine Billigfilter kaufen die verschlechtern schnell die Bildqualität.


----------



## Placebo (20. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> mich würden diese filter mal interessieren. jip eine tasche brauch ich auch noch. sagt mal leute lässt ihr eure objektive dran oder macht ihr sie nach aktion ab?


Lass das Objektiv dran, jeder Wechsel bring nur Staub in die Kamera. Filter gibt es verschiedene: 
Neutraldichtefilter für längere Belichtungszeiten 
Polfilter um z.B. Spiegelungen verschwinden zu lassen
UV-Filter, um das UV-Licht herauszufiltern zum Schutz von teureren Linsen (und bei mir auch als durchsichtiger Objektivdeckel, den ich nicht abzunehmen brauch )
Grauverlaufsfilter, um den Himmel abzudunkeln
Diverse Kreativfilter, um sich die Arbeit in Photoshop zu sparen 
Nahlinsenfilter, für Markoaufnahmen ohne Makroobjektiv
Infrarotfilter, lässt nur Infrarotlicht durch (Schwarzweiß-Aufnahmen mit gutem Kontrast)

Die letzten drei braucht man eigentlich nicht, der Rest ist manchmal/in bestimmten Situationen ganz praktisch. Wobei man z.B. statt dem Verlaufsfilter eine Belichtungsreihe+Photoshop und statt dem Neutraldichtefilter eine möglichst geschlossene Blende verwenden kann.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. September 2013)

hab mich nun mit RAW Dateien beschäftigt, sprich bin da noch am anfang! aber was zu Hölle bedeutet (DOF) ?? Ich denk mal damit sollte ich noch warten, muss die Grund settings der kamera und Grund setting des objektives verstehen. AF etc da gibt's einiges. 


ok objektiv dran lassen.
bei alternate.de gibts einiges an Zubehör deswegen frag ich, vorab was diese filter zu bedeuten haben.


----------



## Placebo (20. September 2013)

DOF = Depth of Field, das meistgehasste Feature bei Spielen und dein ständiger (nicht gehasster) Begleiter in der Fotografie 
Ab wann etwas unscharf wird bzw. wie groß der scharfe (fokussierte) Teil ist.

Wo du bei deiner Kamera anfangen könntest, wäre Zeitautomatik/Blendenpriorität - also Blende einstellen und ISO + Zeit automatisch regeln lassen. Dann irgendwann ISO auf manuell umstellen und du hast schon das Wichtigste in kurzer Zeit gelernt.

Lass die Filter erst einmal weg, man kommt sehr gut ohne klar.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. September 2013)

Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Profis und Berufsfotografen keine Pentax einsetzen, liegt das sicher an der Verfügbarkeit an Objektiven und, was wahrscheinlicher wichtiger ist, vorallem bei Fotografen die unter vielen Leuten fotografieren, eine Kamera von einer bekannten Marke zu haben. Weil sie meinen dann professioneller zu wirken.


Dem ersten Teil stimme ich voll zu. Wer professionell wirken will, kauft aber Hasselblad oder Leica (vorausgesetzt, er kann es bezahlen). Ein Stativ beeindruckt auch ungemein.  Vermutlich wissen die meisten Fotografen, die eine Hasselblad oder Leica kaufen aber ganz genau, weshalb es gerade die sein muss. Der Natur- und Landschaftsfotograf ist meistens allein unterwegs und der Streetfotograf will so unauffällig wie möglich sein. Für den Rest gilt, zufällige Passanten schauen nicht (oder nur sehr selten) auf die Marke, weil es nicht interessiert und andere anwesende Fotografen haben meist die gleiche Marke (oder die zweite große Alternative). 



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> Wo es in der Natur und Landschaftsfotografie aber um Robustheit geht, in Extremsituationen wie Kälte, Feuchtigkeit, Staub, Hitze, usw. ist Pentax die richtige Wahl und wird dort vermehrt unter Profis zu finden sein. Hier sei mal Michael Frede genannt.


 Dafür ist Pentax bekannt. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass KonterSchock mit der Kamera in die Wüste oder in den Dschungel will. Abgedichtet sind die Nikons ab D7000 aufwärts auch, wenn auch vermutlich nicht so gut wie bei Pentax. Meine D300s würde ich aber auch mit in den Dschungel nehmen. Im Notfall kann ich damit sogar Nägel für die Hängematte in den Baum kloppen. 



			
				Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> UV-Filter, um das UV-Licht herauszufiltern zum Schutz von teureren Linsen (und bei mir auch als durchsichtiger Objektivdeckel, den ich nicht abzunehmen brauch )


Die vielen Kratzer auf dem Deckel/Filter machen denn diese schönen Lichteffekte auf dem Foto. 

Bei Nikon wird eine Gegenlichtblende mitgeliefert, die hervorragenden Schutz bietet, wenn du mit dem Objektiv einmal irgendwo anstößt. Das gibt maximal einen kleinen Kratzer in der Blende. Um das Objektiv mit einem Filter wirksam zu schützen, müsste schon etwas genau von vorne kommen und da hilft vermutlich auch ein Filter nicht mehr. Das Steinchen -oder was auch immer, wird den Filter zerschlagen und die vielen Glassplitter machen die Optik dann richtig kaputt. Jedes Objektiv, egal von welchem Hersteller, ist genau berechnet, jedes zusätzliche Glas beeinträchtigt die Leistung. Solange ich nicht im Sandsturm oder beim Motocross direkt an der Strecke fotografiere kommt so ein Teil bei mir nicht auf das Objektiv. Auch nicht bei einer 2000 Euro Linse.  UV-Licht filtert der Sensor, dafür brauch ich nichts zusätzlich. Es gibt aber durchaus viele Fotografen, die anderer Meinung sind. Ich spare mir die Kohle für die Teile. Kauf dir für das Geld lieber eine anständige Tasche.

Zum Polfilter: Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html Im Startpost gibt es viele nützliche Links, u.a. auch zum Thema Polfilter. 

Du solltest dich aber besser mit den Kameraeinstellungen und Bilder machen beschäftigen. Filter kannst du, wenn du genau weist welche Wirkung sie haben und sie denn brauchst, immer noch kaufen.

Meine 300s hat kein grünes Viereck und auch keine Motivprogramme. Da gibt es M, A, P und S und das ist völlig ausreichend. Damit habe ich von Anfang an meine Bilder gemacht und mir nebenbei den Fotolehrgang angesehen.  Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man so am meisten lernt. Bei meiner D7000 und früher bei der D90 hatte ich diese Modi nie benutzt.
90% meiner Fotos mache ich im A-Modus. Die Blende ist für mich meistens das wichtigste Gestaltungsmittel (unscharfer Hintergrund bei Portraits, hohe Tiefenschärfe bei Landschaft und Makro). Alles andere richte ich danach aus. Wenn die Zeit (wird im Sucher und auf dem Schulterdisplay angezeigt) bei langen Brennweiten zu lang wird, drehe ich die ISO hoch usw. Nfsgame wird bei seiner Sportfotografie vermutlich häufiger mal im S-Modus sein. Kann man aber alles im Fotolehrgang nachlesen. 

Wenn man das denn mal irgendwann alles gerafft hat, kommt noch die Belichtungskorrektur hinzu, damit beim Brautpaar der schwarze Anzug des Bräutigam auch schwarz ist und das Brautkleid nicht genau so grau wie der Anzug wird. Steht auch im Fotolehrgang.

Jetzt schnappst du dir die Kamera und gehst zum Fotografieren. Davor und danach ackerst du den Fotolehrgang durch. In einigen Monaten kannst du denn auch mal über weiters Zubehör und Bildbearbeitung nachdenken. Falls zwischendurch immer noch Zeit bleibt, kannst du dich ja mal ganz vorsichtig an ViewNX und die Einstellungen machen und damit rumspielen. Da kann man denn auch mal  schauen was mit hellen und dunklen Bereichen passiert, wenn man die Belichtung hoch- oder runterdreht. In erster Linie ist die Beherschung der Kamera und der grundsätzlichen Einstellungen wichtig. Schadet auch nicht wenn bekannt ist, was die Kamera gerade so macht und weshalb sie es macht.


----------



## Hideout (20. September 2013)

Ne meinte jetzt schon Canon oder Nikon. Würdest du eine Pentax zu einem Konzert mitnehmen oder hättest du Sorge belächelt und nicht ernst genommen zu werden? Obwohl du genau die gleich guten Bilder machen würdest. Das Markendenken ist leider sehr stark präsent. Denn ein Profi kann mit einem Pentax System genau so gut arbeiten, es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund ein bestimmtes System zu bevorzugen. Es gibt kleine Unterschiede, so würde ich sagen Nikon ist besser für Sportfotografie, Pentax könnte für Konzertfotografie besser geeignet sein wegen des guten Sensors, welcher auch der Stabilisator ist. So ist jede alte Linse, jede Festbrennweite stabilisiert, der bewegliche Sensor ist auch ein riesen Vorteil für Astrofotografie. 
Die Unterschiede sind dennoch nicht so sehr ausschlaggebend. Man kann mit allen gute Bilder machen.
Ein Profi der 2000-4000 € für ein Canon System ausgibt, könnte das auch bei Pentax tun und hätte ein ebenso gutes System. Warum es kaum jemand macht? Markendenken, unwissenheit, keine Ahnung. Aber bitte die "Nischenhersteller" nicht immer gleich unterbuttern.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. September 2013)

Sagt ja auch keiner, dass Pentax schlecht ist. Für mich ist eine große Auswahl an Objektiven und Zubehör einfach wichtiger. Die große Verbreitung sorgt auch für einen guten Gebrauchtmarkt und wenn ich mir mal eine Optik von einem Freund oder im Geschäft leihen will, habe ich bei den großen Herstellern einfach die besseren Karten. 
Letztendlich ist es völlig egal, wie gut eine Pentax ist- und ich habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass sie in einigen Bereichen besser als die beiden großen ist- solange Auswahl und Verbreitung kleiner sind, wird es für diesen Hersteller schwer sein.
Einem echten Profi dürfte die Qualität einer Pentax bekannt sein und er wird kaum über jemanden mit so einer Kamera lächeln. Steh doch einfach drüber -diese lächelnden Amateure


----------



## Placebo (21. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Die vielen Kratzer auf dem Deckel/Filter machen denn diese schönen Lichteffekte auf dem Foto.


Wenn man seine Ausrüstung gut behandelt, entstehen eigentlich nie Kratzer, trotzdem gibt es etwas Sicherheit. Gegenlichtblende geht natürlich auch. Dass ein vernünftiger UV-Filter die Schärfe maßgeblich beeinflusst, wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln. Wahrscheinlich wird jedes Rauschen im Mid-ISO Bereich mehr auffallen.

@Hideout: Es spielt auch immer ein bisschen Psychologie mit. Wenn z.B. Pentax den Ruf "Wetterfest in jeder Situation" hat, dann kann sich das bei einem Studio negativ auswirken, weil sich diejenigen denken "brauch ich eh nicht, da zahl ich nur extra". Auch wenn das am Ende vielleicht nicht stimmt, die Chance ist trotzdem hoch, dass sich so etwas im Unterbewusstsein festsetzt. Dass aber nur auf die beiden Platzhirsche gesetzt wird, stimmt auch nicht. Das Fotostudio meines Vertrauens hat inzwischen komplett auf Sony umgesattelt und hat alles andere rausgeworfen. 
Viel interessanter finde ich Pentax aber in den "niedrigeren" Preisregionen, weil du ein abgedichtetes Gehäuse (z.B. in der Preisklasse der K-30) sonst nicht findest.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. September 2013)

auuuman schon wieder der marken bettle, hallo viel wichtiger ist das Modell mit dem man knipst. und keiner hier hat gesagt das Pentax schlecht sei! im gegenteil, die bauen super teile, und wer dies bestreitet der hat einfach kein plan von dem was er vorgibt zu wissen! hier hat auch keiner gesagt das Nikon oder Canon das beste sei! alle haben vor und nachteile, und zwar alle! ach ja hier wird vermehrt über Nikon gesprochen weil es um eine geht! ganz einfach! dennoch begrüße ich alle, egal welche slr er hat, vom aufbau her sind die Funktionen meist eh gleich sodass man sich hier trotzdem austauschen kann und Erfahrungen sammeln kann.ich begrüße alle und steche keinen aus! auserdem geht es um das können und nicht um die marke!

nun zum Thema zurück!
hab gelesen das die Nikon aber auch stoß und Wasser dicht ist , laut dem video hier Nikon D7100 (Deutschland) - YouTube und Handbuch!
werben nicht alle mit Robustheit?? 


@Schrauberopi 
also vor erst kein Zubehör kaufen sprich nur die Tasche? hab bald Geburtstag deswegen ich könnte mir ein gutes objektiv wünschen! aber wir können im verlauf noch trüber diskutieren.


@Placebo
DOF = Depth of Field aha, warum so verhasst? habs nicht ganz verstanden!

ja ich lese voll oft das diese filter die man vorne dran machen kann sehr guten Effekt bringen UV Schutz zb.


@nfsgame
du arbeist ja schon mit lightroom5, läuft das stabil? hatte mal früher das adobe 5 was sau schlecht lief, deswegen die PC frage ob er reicht!
hat das lightroom5 eine sicherungs Funktion sprich falls der pc abstürzt, das ich meine arbeit nach Reboot weiter machen kann sprich wo ich stehen geblieben bin? ich meine der stürzt nicht ab, aber es kann vorkommen, kennst es bestimmt auch oder?  denk mal die meisten kennen es!

allgemeine Hardware frage, hab mal gelesen das adobe 6cs auch nvidia cuda unterstützt nun meine frage wäre meine 260gtx dafür noch gut zu gebrauchen? ist  nur mal eine " vorab frage" für die Zukunft!


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. September 2013)

Post#22


			
				Schrauberopi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein stark abgespeckter Konverter (View NX) liegt der Kamera bei.


Post#84


			
				der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> ViewNX liegt der Kamera gratis bei
> Von Nikon gibts noch den kostenpflichtigen, großen Bruder CaptureNX


Post#90


			
				Schrauberopi schrieb:
			
		

> ViewNX2 liegt der Kamera bei...



in Post#94 kommt denn folgende Frage:


			
				Konterschock schrieb:
			
		

> also sind es Demos die mitgeliefert werden?




nächstes Beispiel
Post#117


			
				Schrauberopi schrieb:
			
		

> ...UV-Licht filtert der Sensor, dafür brauch ich nichts zusätzlich.



In Post #121 denn folgendes:


			
				KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich lese voll oft das diese filter die man vorne dran machen kann sehr guten Effekt bringen UV Schutz zb.


Wenn die Antworten nicht gelesen werden, brauche ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen. Sorry, aber ich bin hier raus.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. September 2013)

Hä was ist den jetzt kaputt??? 



Meinst du mich??? Na klar lese ich alle Beiträge.


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Nfsgame wird bei seiner Sportfotografie vermutlich häufiger mal im S-Modus sein. Kann man aber alles im Fotolehrgang nachlesen.


 
Ehrlich ? Zu 95% Av(/A) und M (bei Hallensport) samt manuelle ISO-Einstellung in beiden Modi. Nur bei Motorsport Tv(/S) .



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> du arbeist ja schon mit lightroom5, läuft das stabil? hatte mal früher das adobe 5 was sau schlecht lief, deswegen die PC frage ob er reicht!
> hat das lightroom5 eine sicherungs Funktion sprich falls der pc abstürzt, das ich meine arbeit nach Reboot weiter machen kann sprich wo ich stehen geblieben bin? ich meine der stürzt nicht ab, aber es kann vorkommen, kennst es bestimmt auch oder?  denk mal die meisten kennen es!


 
Das läuft relativ stabil, ab und zu hats mal Schluckauf, kommt aber nicht oft vor. Aber wenn es sich mal aufhängt, ist jeder Fortschritt gespeichert, sehr oft auch schon der, der bei dem "Absturzbild" schon getätogt worden war. Lightroom schreibt den ständig in den Katalog. Wenn der Absturz allerdings genau beim Schreibvorgang geschieht, dann darfst du beim nächsten Start etwas warten. Dann will er den gesamten Katalog erstmal überprüfen. Je nach Größe (der Katalog mit den Informationen alleine hat bei mir schon an die 900MB) kannste dir dann erstmal nen Kaffee kochen. Ist mir allerdings auch erst einmal passiert und ich arbeite quasi täglich damit.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. September 2013)

konterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mich??? Na klar lese ich alle Beiträge.


Denn stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, weshalb du Dinge fragst, zu denen -teilweise mehrere Leute - bereits eine Antwort gegeben haben?



			
				konterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> also vor erst kein Zubehör kaufen sprich nur die Tasche? hab bald Geburtstag deswegen ich könnte mir ein gutes objektiv wünschen! aber wir können im verlauf noch trüber diskutieren.


Ich antworte mal mit einem Zitat aus post #80:


			
				Schrauberopi schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wenn jetzt noch Geld über ist, empfehle ich dir...


Das gilt selbstverständlich auch, wenn andere Leute Geld übrig haben und dir ein Geschenk machen wollen. Du solltest allerdings schon wissen, wofür das Objektiv gebraucht wird und welche Lichtstärke und Brennweite dafür benötigt wird.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. September 2013)

@schrsuberopi
Ok, wiederholen ist blöd, aber vergiss mal nicht das ich neu einsteiger bin. Bitte nicht gleich abgetörnt sein. 

@Nfsgame 
Hmm hört sich gut an "Kataloge" also Verlauf step für step abgespeichert. Lightroom5 kommt auf jeden Fall lauf der Zeit. Check morgen die nikon Software. Beschäftige mich zuzeit explizit auf die Kamera. 

Hab mich heute mit M beschäftigt, bekomm aber den Blitz Manual nicht an geschaltet, hmm wer weiß was?


----------



## Klausr (21. September 2013)

Was manuel ?
Du musst doch nur die Blitztaste drücken damit er aufspringt,danach nochmal draufbleiben und du kannst mit den Rädern denn Modus und die Belichtung +/-  einstellen.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. September 2013)

Nein der Blitz springt auf M nicht auf.  Auf Auto Mode ja, aber Auto Mode interessiert mich weniger.


----------



## Klausr (21. September 2013)

Hmm
Hab gerade an meiner versucht dein Problem nachzustellen,also meiner spring immer auf wenn ich den Knopf dafür drücke.
Hast mal im Menü geschaut was du für Einstellungen beim Blitz drinnen hast ?


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2013)

Musst den Blitz erst im Menü aktivieren für manche Modi - ist zumindest bei Canon so...


----------



## DP455 (21. September 2013)

Als DSLR-Einsteiger gleich mit dem manuellen Modus (M) in's kalte Wasser springen? Na ich weiß ja nicht. 'Würde mich ja erstmal gründlichst mit dem Handbuch der Kamera und den fotografischen Grundbegriffen wie Blende, Belichtungszeit, Belichtungsmessung(smodi), ISO etc., deren Zusammenhänge / Einfluss aufeinander und den Stärken/Schwächen/Möglichkeiten des benutzten Objektivs auseinandersetzen und dann mit der Blendenvorwahl (A) starten. Das ist auch der Modus, den ich seit jeher in ~95% aller Fälle nutze. Da die D7100 wohl auch eine individuell anpassbare ISO-Automatik besitzt, sollte sich damit gut "arbeiten" lassen...


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

@DP445
Bin dabei.


----------



## hanssx2 (22. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Als DSLR-Einsteiger gleich mit dem manuellen Modus (M) in's kalte Wasser springen? Na ich weiß ja nicht. 'Würde mich ja erstmal gründlichst mit dem Handbuch der Kamera und den fotografischen Grundbegriffen wie Blende, Belichtungszeit, Belichtungsmessung(smodi), ISO etc., deren Zusammenhänge / Einfluss aufeinander und den Stärken/Schwächen/Möglichkeiten des benutzten Objektivs auseinandersetzen und dann mit der Blendenvorwahl (A) starten. Das ist auch der Modus, den ich seit jeher in ~95% aller Fälle nutze. Da die D7100 wohl auch eine individuell anpassbare ISO-Automatik besitzt, sollte sich damit gut "arbeiten" lassen...



also ich verfolge diesen Thread schon als Abo eine geraume Zeit, da bei mir auch der dslr kauf jn zukunft ansteht!

meinst du esmacht sinn sich das vorm kauf. mal durch zulesen?

damit man eben mit den gekauften objektiven auch umgehen kann ? 

oder geht das besser wenn man sie vor ort hat und dort einfach ausprobiert und so die Anleitung durch arbeitet ?


----------



## Klausr (22. September 2013)

Es ist Mm sicher besser das Handbuch mit der Kamera durchzuarbeiten aber Grundkenntnise aneignen wäre sicher nicht von Nachteil.

Hier gibts einiges dazu und sehr Hilfreich für Einsteiger Fotokurs - fotografieren lernen - www.foto-kurs.com


----------



## hanssx2 (22. September 2013)

perfekt und vielen dank fuer den link genau das war es nach dem ich Ausschau gehalten hatte 

wenn das budget steht werde ich mich mal in einem eigenem. thread melden und es mak micht euch durch spielen


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

Handbuch ist das eine , umsetzen das andere, man brauch viel zeit! aber wenn es drin ist dann ist es drin! auch wenn ich ein Anfänger bin und mit dem was sich hab etwas überfordert bin, bin ich guter dinge!
tipp an alle die auch anfangen wollen zu fotografieren, sucht euch eine Schulung in eurer Umgebung!  werde ich diese Woche auch tun! 

,hey @nfsgamer sag man ist es egal welche version man nimmt sprich lightroom5 32bit oder 64bit? merkt man Unterschiede??? 

@Klausr 
danke für das nette video.


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Den Unterschied zwischen 32 und 64 Bit solltest du kennen. Ich sag es mal so: Die 16GB RAM habe ich nicht zum Spaß im Rechner.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

nfsgame, also ist die 64bit version besser, wenn ich nach der Logik gehe. hätte ja sein können das die 32bit Version besser läuft. aber wen es so ist nehme ich die 64bit version.


nfsgame, wo gibts die 64bit version zu kaufen? ist die 64bit Version hier http://www.alternate.de/Adobe/Adobe+Photoshop_Lightroom_5/html/product/1084950/?  inbegriffen?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

War nun draußen hab par Bilder geschossen,  mit u2 Mode.

Nfsgame, hast du ein link zur 64bit Version??? Hab mal gesucht ich finde keine 64bit Version, kann das sein das es nur eine Version gibt??


Update hier die Bilder, TEST mit U2.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7100-6145-picture683411-u2-mode_-beispiel.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7100-6145-picture683410-u2-mode_-beispiel.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7100-6145-picture683409-u2-mode_-beispiel.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7100-6145-picture683408-u2-mode_-beispiel.jpg

>M_Mode<
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...on-d7100-6145-picture683406-logitech-m500.jpg


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Ließ meinen Username nochmal in Ruhe durch . Ob es nur eine Version gibt weiß ich nicht. Ich lade die aktuelle Version über die Creative-Cloud.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

ich kanns nicht laden muss mich da erst anmelden für die Demo, und das sehe ich nicht ein. 

sag mal nfsgame, kann ich mir das aus dem alternate kaufen und gegeben falls auch mit einer 64bit version betreiben? sprich läuft der key auch auf 64bit Versionen?


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

Warum so viel auf einmal?

Mach dich doch mal in aller Ruhe erst mal mit der Kamera vertraut...

Mir kommts echt so vor: alles überstürzt, möglichst schon vorgestern und nicht richtig durchdacht


----------



## Wired (22. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Handbuch ist das eine , umsetzen das andere, man brauch viel zeit! aber wenn es drin ist dann ist es drin! auch wenn ich ein Anfänger bin und mit dem was sich hab etwas überfordert bin, bin ich guter dinge!
> tipp an alle die auch anfangen wollen zu fotografieren, sucht euch eine Schulung in eurer Umgebung!  werde ich diese Woche auch tun!


Du solltest nicht vergessen das es von Anwender zu Anwender verschieden ist, die einen kommenmit Handbuch und vielleicht noch dem Kamerabuch dazu gut zurecht und die anderen brauchen eben die praktische Benutzung - lerning by doing.

Ich selbst gehöre eher zur lerning by doing Fraktion  wobei ich wahrscheinlich auch nur mit dem Handbuch klar kommen würde wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt  let's see. Werd es ja dann ,so Mitte Oktober, sehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

@der_yappi 
ja da bin ich dran, dennoch möchte ich wissen wie das nun mit lightroom5 aussieht sprich 64bit und dem key. und wo her man die 64bit version herbekommen sprich Kaufversion!

möchte nur schnell voran kommen.

@Wired
 lerning by doing Fraktion, die Mischung machts! dennoch sollte man sich das Handbuch durch kauen, so oft es geht, umsetzen gehört natürlich dazu. slr ist schon hartes stück arbeit!


----------



## Rat Six (22. September 2013)

Bei Lightroom wirds halt so sein wie bei jeder Software, 32 und 64bit auf einer DVD.


----------



## Murdoch (23. September 2013)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Bei Lightroom wirds halt so sein wie bei jeder Software, 32 und 64bit auf einer DVD.


 
Wie bei jeder Software? Soweit ich weiß ist das längst nicht bei jeder so.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

@Murdoch 
hast du link zu 64bit version? will ja nicht die katze im sack kaufen. also ich hab nix finden können.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Gerade geguckt: Im Downloadpaket sind beide Installer drin. Registrieren musst du dich später sowieso. Adobe ist da militanter als Microsoft . Fragen stellst du übrigens bitte im Thread - Privatsupport per PN gibts nicht. Da hat ja niemand sonst was von.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

Downloadpaket? wo finde ich diesen? die gepakte variante kostet 10€ billiger als die  Download version, normal müsste es doch anders herum sein oder?

ok für alle, hab nfsgmae, per pn gefragt wie man ein Panorama bild gebacken bekommt, sprich ist das eine Software frage oder kann man diesen Effekt über die Kamera erzielen sprich unter Menü / Effekte?


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2013)

Ich nutze auch die D7100 und eine Kameraintegrierte Panoramafunktion ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Ich selbst nutze zum Panorama erstellen PTGui. Kostet zwar auch, macht aber seine Arbeit mMn mehr als gut.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

@Schmidde 
ist das dass hier PTGui - Download - heise online im Amazon kann man dies nicht kaufen, hast link zu Vollversion, sprich kauf Version??


nette Sache
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVedkJ0VFVM
Top.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Für Panoramen nutze ich entweder Hugin (kostenlos, vielleicht fehlt eine Bibliothek die du dann nachladen musst) oder Photoshop CS6.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

Hugin 2012.0 - Download - CHIP Online das hier richtig? Photoshop CS6 kann ich mir noch nicht leisten, aber lightroom 5 schon, nur weis ich nicht ob ich die version aus dem alternate kaufen soll, keine lust auf Überraschung sprich 32bit und am ende kann ich es nicht mal zurück geben weil ich die Packung auf gemacht habe. deswegen infomiere ich mir hier vermehrt über lightroom5, weil ich es mir eigentlich kaufen möchte.


----------



## Klausr (23. September 2013)

Adobe hat bei Lightroom 5 beide Versionen,also 32 und 64 Bit auf einer DVD,das ist ganz sicher so.
Also wennst die die DVD kaufts hast beide.
Ausserdem haben schon mehr Leute befürchtet das Adobe die 32 bit Unterstüzung streicht als das sie sich wegen der 64bit Version sorgen machten.
Also nochmals Lightroom hat auf der DVD 32 und 64bit Version.
Aber warum willst das jetzt unbedingt haben ?
Wäre es nicht besser das Geld in eine gute Tasche,zweitem Akku,besseren/größeren Speicherkarten oder einer Lichstarken FB zu investieren ?
Normal reicht für den Einstieg doch ViewNX locker,denk nochmal darüber nach.
Ich meine wenn du jetzt auch noch dich mit LR beschäftigts fängst alles an und ich Wette drauf das es zuviel wird und das eine oder andere auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Rat Six (23. September 2013)

Auch ich kann bestätigen, dass Adobe bis jetzt alles als 32 und 64bit Version auf einer DVD veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Mein PS Elements 10 (installiert von der ersten CD / DVD) liegt als 32-Bit Version auf der HDD (also im Programme x86 Ordner)
Hab da noch gar nicht gekuckt ob die als 64-Bit Version mit dabei ist... wenn PSE 10 überhaupt schon 64-Bit fähig ist


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2013)

Photoshop Elements ist ab Version 10 64 Bit fähig (gleiches gilt für Premiere Elements). Du hast also gute Chancen  Wobei ich es nicht unbedingt für nötig halte, solange man keine 10.000x10.000 pix. Bilder bearbeitet.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

unrecht hast du nicht Klausr. der blitz muss ja auch noch her, sprich hab an diesen hier gedacht (Nikon SB700), für Verbesserung Vorschläge bin ich dankbar.

ja das mit der Tasche, die kauf ich mir dem nächst im Foto laden in der Stadt, hab nun die zusage für den kurs, 25.10.13 (Nikon Grundlagen Workshop) von 10:00 bis 17:00 uhr 130€

da ich eh lightroom5 brauchen werde, hab ich gedacht das ich es mir einfach kaufe weil ich es am ende doch eh brauche, allein weil ich dann die Schulungen besuchen möchte extra für das programm! möchte darin fix werden. das Elements 11 sieht auch klasse aus sprich in youtube gibts interessante Sachen, zu sehen! 

sagt mal Leute was bedeutet HDR? ist das wieder eine weitere ebene? @nfsgame, das Tool ist genau so aufgebaut wie das was kohle kostet, wie das aussieht kann man auch wahlweise Ausgangsdatei bestimmen sprich in TIFF zb, ich sehe in dem Tool keine eine Einschränkung gefällt mir super Tool. das wäre doch geil wenn du @nfsgame über das Tool ein Review schreibst. hab hier im pcgh nix finden können trüber, verdient hätte das tool das! Panorama ist auch was feines.


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. September 2013)

Stell den Blitz nochmal zurück  Entfesseltes Blitzen benötigt noch mehr Einarbeitung...
Beim HDR (High Dynamic Range) werden meistens 3 Bilder (eins unterbelichtet, eins normal und eins überbelichtet) zu einem zusammengefügt um die Dynamik zu erhöhen  (auch was für später, wobei ich es für unnötig halte...)


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Komm erstmal klar mit deiner Knipse bevor du größenwahnsinnig wirst.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Ich sags doch schon die ganze Zeit...

Zu viel in zu kurzer Zeit mit (noch) keinem Feeling dafür

Ich würd echt mal kleinere Brötchen backen - und die dafür richig


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

Ok, dann machen wir hier langsamer weiter. 

HDR vorerst raus hier,  lightroom5 vorerst raus hier, blitz auch vorerst raus.  

Nimm nun die beigelegte nikon Software und die Kamera selbst in Angriff. 

Um nicht gegen die Wand zu rennen, schalte ich nun ein Tick runter. Mein verlangen ist sehr hoch, deswegen so viel Action.


----------



## Wired (23. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Um nicht gegen die Wand zu rennen, schalte ich nun ein Tick runter. Mein verlangen ist sehr hoch, deswegen so viel Action.



... *grinst*...

Langsamer geht scheller weil langsamer besser zum Ziel führt  und bevor man einen Blitz kauft wäre nach bedarf ein Tele eher... es sei denn man möchte überwiegend wärend Dunkelheit oder Dämmerlicht fotografieren.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Oder erstmal mit dem zufrieden sein, was man hat um seine Schwerpunkte herauszufinden .


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2013)

frage, nur mal so neben bei, was hat das in Worten zu bedeuten : AF-S DX 18-105 mm 1:3,5-5,6G ED VR 

1.AF-S DX 18-105mm =?
2.1:3,5-5,6G ED VR =?

nur mal so um das objektiv zu verstehen.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

https://nikoneurope-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8084/kw/objektive


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2013)

DX = Nur APS-C Kameras
AF-S = Eingebauter Autofokusmotor
18-105mm = Brennweite

VR = Bildstabilisator
ED = wenig Dispersion
G = Blende nicht am Objektiv einstellbar
3,5 = Offenblende bei 18mm
5,6 = Offenblende bei 105mm

Edit: Jetzt hab ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben


----------



## Wired (23. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> DX = Nur APS-C Kameras
> AF-S = Eingebauter Autofokusmotor
> 18-105mm = Brennweite
> 
> ...


Bekommst ein Keks dafür von mir.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

@Placebo:
Starte kurzen Klugscheißmodus 
AF-S => Autofokus Objektiv mit eingebautem _Silent Wave Motor_ = also ein AF mit Ultraschallantrieb


----------



## KonterSchock (24. September 2013)

ok danke vorerst. werde nun das ganze bearbeiten, ist ja einiges am Stoff hier!

hier ist erst mal pause angesagt, es geht nach meiner Schulung weiter.


----------



## hanssx2 (24. September 2013)

da hab ich noch eine kleine Frage 

off topic eventuel aber glaub ich eher weniger 

MM hat gerade ein Angebot fuer eine 700d und einem 18-55 IS sTM  Objektiv fuer 649 Euronen.

Taugt das was ?

Die 60d hatten sie auch da fuer 949 Euro + einen 18-85 iS Objektiv 

Ich hatte das Glueck, dass der Verkaeufer was taugte, hab ihm ein paar Fangfragen gestellt, die auch hier im Forum aufgetaucht und beantwortet wurden.
Dieser fiel nicht drauf rein und konnte mir als ausgleich zur 60D nur eine Nikon 7100 anbieten ( die fand ich net so toll) 

eigentlich ist doch zwischen der 700d und der 60d kein so grosser Unterschied oder ?

Ich konnte nur feststellen, dass der Body ein wenig schwerer und kompakter gebaut ist bei der 60d, dafuer waren die Funktionen ziemlich gleich und dort sind doch auch die gleichen Sensoren drin eingebaut oder irre ich mich da ?

Das Angebot ist noch diese Woche, hoffe es gut zu klaeren, wenn ihr meint das passt besser in einen eigenen Thread, mache ich noch einen auf und schilder das noch genauer.


----------



## Wired (24. September 2013)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> da hab ich noch eine kleine Frage
> 
> off topic eventuel aber glaub ich eher weniger
> 
> MM hat gerade ein Angebot fuer eine 700d und einem 18-55 IS sTM  Objektiv fuer 649 Euronen.


Das ein super angebot wenn man vergleicht das die 700D mit dem Kitobjektiv online 640€ (inkl. VK) kostet, selbst Saturn ist deutlich teurer nur komisch ist das bei diesem Kit auf der MM Webpage 689€ als Preis angegeben ist. 



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Taugt das was ?


Kommt drauf an ob man Anfänger ist oder schon etwas länger mit ner DSLR fotografiert. Aber schlecht ist Sie nicht, ist eben das aktuellste und höchste Modell im Amateurbereich.



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Die 60d hatten sie auch da fuer 949 Euro + einen 18-85 iS Objektiv


Die 60D ist auch nicht schlecht, Sie ist im Semi-pro Berich angesiedelt nur die Linse sagt mir so rein gar nichts, Sie taucht auch weder auf Canon noch auf Geizhals auf, hab nur ein 17-85mm IS USM gefunden.
Achso... schau mal hier CANON EOS 60D+17-85mm IS Spiegelreflexkameras online kaufen bei Media Markt soviel zu 949€. 



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Glueck, dass der Verkaeufer was taugte, hab ihm ein paar Fangfragen gestellt, die auch hier im Forum aufgetaucht und beantwortet wurden.
> Dieser fiel nicht drauf rein und konnte mir als ausgleich zur 60D nur eine Nikon 7100 anbieten ( die fand ich net so toll)
> 
> eigentlich ist doch zwischen der 700d und der 60d kein so grosser Unterschied oder ?
> ...


Schau dir doch einfach mal die 2 Datenblätter auf der Canon Page an.


----------



## hanssx2 (24. September 2013)

Wired schrieb:


> Das ein super angebot wenn man vergleicht das die 700D mit dem Kitobjektiv online 640€ (inkl. VK) kostet, selbst Saturn ist deutlich teurer nur komisch ist das bei diesem Kit auf der MM Webpage 689€ als Preis angegeben ist.
> 
> 
> Kommt drauf an ob man Anfänger ist oder schon etwas länger mit ner DSLR fotografiert. Aber schlecht ist Sie nicht, ist eben das aktuellste und höchste Modell im Amateurbereich.
> ...


 

ja das die 700D ein echtes schnaeppchen ist, habe ich gemerkt als ich zuhause mal nach gegooglt hab 
und das mit dem 18-85er Objektiv hatte ich falsch auf dem Schirm 

klar hab ich mir shcon einige vergleichsseiten angeschaut nur sagen die mir nichts , da ich ein Amateur bin, der aber schon einen guten grundstock mit einer Semiprofessionellen kamera legen moechte, deswegen ist mir die 700D eigentlich zu klein  

werde wohl doch noch einen eigenen Thread eroeffnen  ( aber erst morgen heute bekomme ist nichts mehr geschaft  )


----------



## KonterSchock (25. September 2013)

Die nikon 7100 ist auch semiprofesionall. Ich finde die super.  Die hat sogar dual sd Karten Slot.


----------



## hanssx2 (25. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Die nikon 7100 ist auch semiprofesionall. Ich finde die super.  Die hat sogar dual sd Karten Slot.



Jupp Fand ich auch gut 
Dafür war die Bedienung schlechter und die Menü Führung kam mir suspekt vor 
Deswegen werde ich nur heute noch mal Pentax und Sony anschauen


----------



## KonterSchock (25. September 2013)

@hanssx2
thematisiere es bitte im eigenen tread, danke. mein tread geht hier noch weiter, leg grade nur eine pause ein. danke.

Grüße 
SFKS


----------



## hanssx2 (25. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @hanssx2
> thematisiere es bitte im eigenen tread, danke. mein tread geht hier noch weiter, leg grade nur eine pause ein. danke.
> 
> Grüße
> SFKS



Jupp mache ich steht ja schon oben 😉


----------



## KonterSchock (28. September 2013)

So eben objektiv gekauft, war das eine gute Entscheidung??

Nikon 50mm 1:1,8d 

Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen älteren und  neueren Version? Außer das mit dem Motor?


----------



## SanjiWhite (28. September 2013)

Die alte Version hat einen Blendenring, welcher bei neueren Kameras unnötig ist  Und das 1,8D hat keinen internen AF-Motor, daher kann es nicht an Einsteiger SLRs verwenden werden die keinen Motor im Body haben.
Optisch nehmen sie sich nichts, ausser man verbringt den ganzen Tag damit Test-Charts zu fotografieren, dann sieht man vielleicht einen kleinen Unterschied zugunsten des neueren 1,8G.


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2013)

Der Preis dürfte auch noch unterschiedlich sein


----------



## Placebo (28. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> So eben objektiv gekauft, war das eine gute Entscheidung??
> 
> Nikon 50mm 1:1,8d


 
Eine sehr gute 
Sehr gut zum Lernen, schön lichtstark, scharf und trotzdem günstig. Ist bei mir das Standardobjektiv.


SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Die alte Version hat einen Blendenring, welcher bei neueren Kameras unnötig ist


Unnötig würde ich nicht sagen, man kann z.B. mit etwas Bastelei ein Makroobjektiv daraus machen, das geht ohne Blendenring eher schwierig (man hat eben keine Kontrolle über die Blende, wenn man solche Experimente versucht).


----------



## SanjiWhite (28. September 2013)

Stimmt, Unnötig war das falsche Wort... Nicht benötigt wäre besser gewesen  
Ich finds klasse, dass es so leicht ist


----------



## DP455 (28. September 2013)

Yo, so 'ne lichtstarke Festbrennweite ist keine schlechte Sache. An einer APS-C-Kamera wäre eine 28-35mm Optik wie das AF-S DX  35mm 1.8G zum Lernen meiner Meinung nach allerdings besser geeignet. Das ist zwar ~60€ teurer als das AF  50mm 1.8D, hat dafür aber die geringere Naheinstellgrenze, den (vermutlich) schnelleren und treffsicheren Autofokus und entspricht auf den APS-C-Sensor gerechnet einem Normalobjektiv. Außerdem scheint mir das 35er von der Bildqualität her in einer anderen Liga zu spielen. Denn während man am APS-C-Sensor die günstigere 50er Festbrennweite schon zweimal abblenden muss, um eine sehr gute Bildschärfe auch zu den Rändern hin zu erzielen, reicht bei der 35er Festbrennweite laut Photozone bereits einmaliges Abblenden: http://www.photozone.de/nikon--nikkor-aps-c-lens-tests/422-nikkor_35_18g?start=1 vs. http://www.photozone.de/nikon--nikk...kor-af-50mm-f18-d-review--test-report?start=1 ...


----------



## KonterSchock (28. September 2013)

Ui ui hab 139€ bezahlt, hab aber zu hause erst gesehen das es im Amazon 109€ kostet, eine ganze Ecke zu viel bezahlt, muss ich mal am Montag direkt klären, gehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. September 2013)

Möchte Porträt "Nahaufnahmen" Bilder machen,  35mm wurde mir abraten, soll lieber zum 50mm nehmen.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2013)

Fachhändler haben halt andere Preise als Onlineshops...
Da wirste nicht viel machen können.
Mein lokaler Händler würde mich da nur mal schief ankucken


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2013)

@DP455 hey, hab vom dem test wenig verstanden, könntest du den test auf noob ebene bei bringen?

versteh ich richtig das dieser objektiv bessere End Ergebnis bringt? Nikkor AF-S DX 35mm f/1.8 G als dieser hier Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D?

@Placebo
werde heute mal bissel mit dem ding testen, aber bei dem preis wo ich bezahlt hab also 139€ das ist ja doch schon eine haus Nummer, geh da morgen hin und sagt dem das er es mir billiger machen soll oder ich gebe es zurück. schließlich bekomme ich das objektiv viel billiger, ich lauch hab mich vorher nicht informiert, sprich war erst  bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens, aber der hatte dieses Objektiv nicht da, da ausverkauft (Nikkor AF-S DX 35mm f/1.8 G) dann fragte mich die Verkäuferin "die sehr lieb und informativ war" was ich vor habe, und dann meinte ich das ich Porträt "Nahaufnahmen" machen möchte, dann meinte sie das ich lieber das Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D nehmen sollte es bringe das gleiche aber ich als fotograf nicht so nah am model sein muss, und das dass Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D angenehmerer objektiv sei, was ist nun das bessere?

der Verkäufer im Saturn gestern sagte mir dass das Nikon 50mm 1:1,8d auch noch top ist und eigentlich das gleiche ist wie Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D nur das dass ältere Modell kein motor habe, aber ich mt meiner 7100d keine nachteile habe weil meine Kamera so oder so eins von selbst habe, und ich eh keine nachteile habe. er stellte mir das objektiv ein und sagte ich soll es so lassen es wäre ein "Trick" was ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe. naja mag ja sein das ich heute nice Bilder mit dem gekauften objektiv machen werde, aber für diesen preis möchte ich es lieber wo anderst oder mir wen es besser ist das (Nikkor AF-S DX 35mm f/1.8 G) oder doch Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D. dieses Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D hat mir der laden empfohlen wo ich die Schulung machen werde.

@der_yappi 
überleg mal für 39€ wäre eine nette Speicherkarte drin, also was ich sagen möchte ist das 39€ nicht wenig sind, und dies für das objektiv viel zu viel gekostet hat 139€ wo anderest bekommt man es für 100€ 
also fast 40€ mehr bezahlt, ist schon eine haus Nummer findest du nicht? man soll ja sparen wo man sparen kann, denk mal hier hat keiner was zu viel.

*an alle, habt ihr vielleicht eine gute objektiv Empfehlung für Porträt "Nahaufnahmen" hab 180€ zur Verfügung. link im Amazon erwünscht!*


----------



## DP455 (29. September 2013)

Für Portraits ist 'ne 50er Festbrennweite besser geeignet. Insofern hast du nichts falsch gemacht. Wenn du im Nachhinein feststellst, dass du über den Versandhandel Geld hättest sparen können, dann ist das zu spät. Denn da die Ware wohl keinen Mangel aufweist (und selbst dann könnte der Händler die Ware austauschen oder reparieren (lassen)) und dir auch nicht zu einem überwucherten Preis verkauft wurde, wovon bei 139€ keine Rede sein kann, dann wirst du auch nicht vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten können. 'Wärst also auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen. Im übrigen, die Marktplatzangebote von Amazon für unter 110€ stammen durchweg von ausländischen Händlern. Wenn du beim Händler vor Ort gegenüber einem Versandhändler mit Sitz in Deutschland jetzt 10€ mehr ausgegeben hast, dann ist das kein schlechter Deal...


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2013)

Ich schau mal was da morgen raus kommt.

Welches objektiv ist nun besser? Zu was würdet ihr greifen?


----------



## Placebo (29. September 2013)

Behalt das Objektiv, du hast dir gerade eine D7100 gekauft und motzt jetzt wegen 30€ (alleine mit einer D7000, A77 etc. hättest du mehr gespart)! Probier das Objektiv aus, mach Portraits, Straßenfotografie, Makro, Konzertfotos, was auch immer. Das wird garantiert nicht dein Letztes gewesen sein und die nächsten Objektive werden ein Vielfaches kosten. Ich habe für meines auch etwas mehr im Laden bezahlt, dafür durfte ich es vor Ort ausprobieren und sollte ich mal ein Problem haben, weiß ich, wo ich Hilfe bekomme. Sowas nennt sich Service  (Abgesehen davon sind die kleinen Händler am Aussterben)


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. September 2013)

Das Objektiv ist schon ok. Die Frage ist halt, was du unter Nahaufnahmen verstehst? Soll nur ein Auge formatfüllend abgelichtet werden, oder der ganze Kopf?

Ob 35 oder 50mm besser sind, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. 50mm wäre mir in Innenräumen etwas zu lang, kommt aber halt drauf an, was du fotografieren möchtest. Wenn es etwas mehr, als nur der Kopf sein soll, würde ich 35mm empfehlen. Wie du herausfindest, welche Brennweite für dich geeigneter ist, hatte ich im Post #75 schon geschrieben (2. Absatz mit dem Tape).

Für echte Nahaufnahmen brauchst du ein Makroobjektiv z.B. dieses Tamron SP AF 60mm F/2.0 Di II Macro 1:1 Objektiv für: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto allerdings übersteigt es etwas dein Budget. Mit 60mm und der relativ hohen Lichtstärke von 2.0 ist es auch noch gut für Portraits geeignet. Damit könnte ein 50mm überflüssig sein.

Mit F/2.8 nicht ganz so lichtstark dafür etwas weniger Brennweite. (bei Offenblende  mit etwas weniger Freistellungspotential für Portraits): Nikon AF-S DX Micro-Nikkor 40mm 1:2,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

Ich gebe für ein Objektiv beim Fachhändler gerne 20 oder 30 Euro mehr aus. Im Garantiefall pack ich das Teil auf den Tresen und gut ist. Beim Onlinehandel habe ich oft das Gefühl, es könnte stressig werden - sind aber natürlich nicht alle schlecht.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2013)

Hmmm der hier könnte meine Lösung sein,Nikon Objektiv AF-S DX Micro 40mm 2.8G (JAA638DA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was ich auch gemerkt hab ist das man beim älteren 50mm objektiv keine Filter dran schrauben kann, sprich kein Gewinde.  Das neue hats. Ist ja schon krass was es alles für Filter gibt.


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. September 2013)

Na klar hat das 50mm 1.8D ein Filtergewinde  Was du meinst sind bestimmt die Einkerbungen für die neuen Gegenlichtblenden, die fehlen beim 50mm 1.8D


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2013)

Also du lässt dich beim Händler beraten und meckerst jetzt wegen 30€? Das ist ganz schwach. Welche Beratung bietet denn der Onlinehandel? Achja, keine. 
PS: Das Nikkor AF-D 50/1.8 hat ein Filtergewinde, einfach mal das Objektiv in die Hand nehmen. Eine eventuelle Streulichtblende wird genau wie ein Filter vorne eingeschraubt.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. September 2013)

@SanjiWhite  Nein hat es nicht schau,

kein Gewinde vorne! das bild hab ich mit einer handycam gemacht.

und hey das mit dem Geizhals solltet ihr mal lassen, denn es ist nicht so das ich geier aber warum soll ich mehr zahlen für etwas was ich wo anderst billiger bekomme? habt ihr alle zu viel oder warum alle so spendable?

@Rat Six 
wollte ursprünglich da einkaufen, da sie keins hatten! hab ich mich halt noch mit der Verkäuferin unterhalten, wo liegt das problem?

nun zum allgemeinen Thema zurück,
für was ist dieses objektiv eigentlich gemacht? 
http://geizhals.de/nikon-objektiv-af-s-dx-micro-40mm-2-8g-jaa638da-a660067.html
soweit ich lesen konnte sollen Macro linsen besser sein, was ist an der Geschichte dran?


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. September 2013)

Also ich sehe auf dem Bild das Gewinde


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich lesen konnte sollen Macro linsen besser sein, was ist an der Geschichte dran?


Besser für was? Es kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Das macht ja gerade den Reiz aus bei einer DSLR, dass es für jedes Einsatzgebiet die passende Linse gibt. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.

Für *Wildlife* ist zum Beispiel dieses hervorragend geeignet (meine Traumlinse): Nikon Deutschland - NIKKOR-Objektive - AF-Objektive - Kleinbild-/FX-Objektive - Festbrennweiten - AF-S NIKKOR 400 mm 1:2,8G ED VR - Digital Cameras, D-SLR, COOLPIX, NIKKOR Lenses Alternativ kann man sich für das Geld auch einen Kleinwagen kaufen. 

Für *Insektenfotografie *hervorraged geeignet: Sigma 180 mm F2,8 EX APO Macro OS HSM Objektiv für: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto So eines darf irgendwann mal (evtl. nächstes Jahr) bei mir wohnen. 

Für *Portraits *wurden ja schon die 50 und 35mm FB genannt. Da ist Lichtstärke (eine große Blendenöffnung wie 1.4 oder 1.8) sehr wichtig.

Schau also erst einmal, was du genau wofür haben willst. Danach können wir auch brauchbare Tipps geben. Das meiste wurde in diesem Thread ja schon mehrfach genannt.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Schau also erst einmal, was du genau wofür haben willst. Danach können wir auch brauchbare Tipps geben. Das meiste wurde in diesem Thread ja schon mehrfach genannt.


 
Mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## KonterSchock (30. September 2013)

Ok verstehe. 

Ja und welche Version ist nun besser? 50mm objektiv die ich gepostet hatte,  alte oder neue? Hab den test nicht verstanden.  Welches objektiv hat bessere end Ergebnisse?

Ich brauche eins für Nahaufnahmen, Porträt wie Gesicht Aufnahmen,  oder beby Bauch.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2013)

Vergiss mal Messergebnisse.
Nutze es doch einfach und kuck was es dir für Ergebnisse liefert

Ich schätze inmal, dass du den Unterschied zwischen NEU vs ALT auf den Bildern nicht erkennen würdest


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. September 2013)

Sehe ich genau so behalte einfach das Glas.

Ansonsten lies dir bitte noch einmal Post #80 und #191 durch und versuche zu *verstehen*, was da steht. Nicht einfach nur auf "gefällt mir" klicken und doch nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Rat Six (30. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @SanjiWhite  Nein hat es nicht schau,
> 
> kein Gewinde vorne! das bild hab ich mit einer handycam gemacht.


Tschuldige bitte, aber ich sehe das Gewinde. Ich besitze das selbe Objektiv und auch meines hat ein Filtergewinde also glaube ich nicht, dass sie für dich ein eigenes Objektiv gebaut haben. 
Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Du meinst mit dem Filtergewinde das Gewinde wie bei einer Schraube umd Schraubfilter aus Glas (Polfilter, UV-Filter, Klarglasfilter,...) anzubringen? Wenn du das Gewinde für die Streulichtblende (Plastikding, zylinderförmig, ohne Glas) meinst, dann hast du recht, dieses ist nicht vorhanden. Eine eventuelle Streulichtblende wird eingeschraubt.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Oktober 2013)

Rückgabe verlief problemlos, somit bin ich da erst mal raus, ich schau mir vorerst noch mal die Posts von @Schrauberopi  an, bevor ich nun zu tat über gehe.

@Rat Six
ich rede von diesen filter hier 
Slim Graufilter ND1000 67mm. Schlanke Fassung + Pro: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
http://www.amazon.de/Hoya-1910-HD-Protector-52mm/dp/B001G7PMHW/ref=pd_sim_ph_10
http://www.amazon.de/Hoya-0554-Polarisationsfilter-Cirkular-52mm/dp/B00006HOAN/ref=pd_sim_ph_28


----------



## Rat Six (2. Oktober 2013)

Für diese Filter ist definitiv ein Gewinde vorhanden.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Oktober 2013)

hab gestern mal ViewNX 2 installiert, kann meine Bilder aber nicht bearbeiten die "capture nx2" Funktion ist ausgeblendet warum? Bilder sind in jpeg. 

das mit den objektiven, werde bei mein Händler spezifisch noch mal nach haken, und vor Ort die objektive an testen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2013)

Capture NX2 ist ein extra Programm für ~170€. Für jpg-Knipser auch ohne Sinn, da auf RAW-Verarbeitung ausgelegt.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Oktober 2013)

ok dann knipse ich ab sofort in raw. Capture NX2 ist also schon mal eine Zusatz Software.

hier mal ein vergleich von jpeg und raw RAW vs. JPEG - Qualitaetsvergleich in Lightroom - was ist besser - YouTube


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Oktober 2013)

Welches objektiv ist besser,  50mm 1, 8g oder 40mm dx 2, 8 Makro??


----------



## DP455 (4. Oktober 2013)

Keins, weil sie für 2 unterschiedliche Bereiche konzipiert wurden: das DX Micro 40mm 2.8G eignet sich aufgrund seines Abbildungsmaßstabs 1:1 besonders für die Makrofotografie, das lichtstärkere 50mm 1.8G  dafür besser für die Portraitfotografie / zum Freistellen und für Situationen, in denen du wenig Licht zur Verfügung hast und/oder keinen Blitz einsetzen kannst / möchtest / zur Verfügung hast und/oder kein Stativ einsetzen kannst / möchtest / zur Verfügung hast. Zudem könntest du letzteres auch an einer Vollformatkamera benutzen, das *DX* Micro 40mm dagegen nicht (DX-Objektive sind für den APS-C-Sensor, wie den deiner D7100, gerechnet). Ich persönlich würde für den Anfang die lichtstärkere Optik nehmen. Neben dem 50mm 1.8G hatte ich ja auch die AF-S DX  35mm 1.8G Linse in's Spiel gebracht. Ob du mit 35mm besser zurecht kommst wie mit 50mm, kannst du ja erstmal mit der Kitoptik überprüfen...


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Oktober 2013)

ok, also hat jedes objektiv sein sinn.

hab mir nun das hier gekauft,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ture686252-nikon-af-s-nikkor-50-mm-1-1-8g.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ture686253-nikon-af-s-nikkor-50-mm-1-1-8g.jpg

mit dem kleinen den großen abgeknipst
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-s-dx-18-105-mm-1-3-5-5-6g-ed-vr-objektiv.jpg

einfach mal so abgeknipst, mit dem 50mm.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-nikon-d7100-6145-picture686256-beispiel.jpg

muss sagen das ich meine Kamera noch nicht fertig eingestellt habe, bin noch am forschen, bin schon mal froh das ich mit der Software von Nikon klar komme.

hab 215€ im Saturn bezahlt mit 5 Jahren garantie


----------



## Lotto (4. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage an den TE zwischen geworfen: mit Fotografie kennst du dich aber schon aus oder? Weil ansonsten würd ich erstmal darin Erfahrung sammeln, bevor man dann an so Dinge wie RAW, HDR, Zubehör, weitere Objektive, etc. herangeht.

Also falls du die Frage oben verneinst und deine Seminare noch nicht angefangen haben, du aber trotzdem voller Tatendrang und Elan bist (was ja scheinbar der Fall ist), würd ich mir erstmal ein gutes Buch über Fotografie kaufen und/oder diverse Tutorial-Videos im Inet anschauen.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Oktober 2013)

@Lotto
bin dabei, und ja ich bin Anfänger, hab schon parr Bücher.  hab früher immer mit digicams geknipst aber dslr ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. fang es an zu lieben, leider teuer aber es lohnt sich, bin mit der dslr kamera noch etwas überfordert, aber ich checks ich checks, langsam aber sicher! 

ja meine Schulung ist am 25.10 diesen Jahres.

ja jedes objektiv hat seine Dasein Berechtigung.

hey Leute hab mal in raw geknipst, aber die Bilder sind blass warum? ist das eine Einstellung Sache?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2013)

Teuer ist es, seinem Habenwollen zu erleiden - mit der Kamera beschäftigen ist kostenlos.....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hey Leute hab mal in raw geknipst, aber die Bilder sind blass warum? ist das eine Einstellung Sache?


In Raw bekommst du quasi die reine Lichtinformation, wie sie auf den Sensor trifft. Alle Bearbeitungsschritte, die u.a. die JPEG-Engine macht, sind hier also noch nicht dabei: Weißabgleich, Kontrastausgleich, Schärfung etc. 

Für die JPEGs gibt's dafür ja Einstellungen in der Kamera, RAWs erfordern (oder ermöglichen, je nach Perspektive) jeweils individuelle Liebe. Du kannst dir natürlich auch ein generisches Entwicklungsprofil anlegen und alle RAWs da durch jagen. Die besonders gut gelungenen kannst du später noch manuell aufwerten. Oder du fotografierst gleich in RAW+JPEG und sortierst dann aus.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Oktober 2013)

Ok, hab die raw Datei bearbeitet und muss sagen nice Ergebnis. Das 50mm OB ist nice.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Oktober 2013)

hab da mal eine frage, und zwar, passt das hier auch auf meiner d7100, http://www.amazon.de/GGS-LCD-Screen...1381336466&sr=8-55&keywords=nikon+7100+schutz mach mir grade par Gedanken wegen dem Display Schutz, wäre sehr nett wenn ihr Tipps für mich habt, par links etc.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das der D7000 passt. Nimm doch einfach eines, welches für deine Kamera ausgewiesen ist:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EOSSYAM/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=ce-de
Die GGS-Schutzgläser sind wirklich gut.

Alternativ gibt es Schutzfolien, nicht ganz so wertig aber auch nicht schlecht, dafür sehr preisgünstig z.B. 3 Sets zum Preis von 2 (ich hatte die Folie für meine D90):
Displayschutzfolie für Nikon D7100: Vikuiti? DQCM30
Mitglieder des DSLR-Forums erhalten noch einen zusätzlichen Rabatt. Allerdings würde ich die GGS-Schutzgläser vorziehen- zumindest bei einer relativ teuren Kamera, wie die 7100.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Oktober 2013)

@Schrauberopi
aber bei dem http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EOSSYAM/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=photo ist nur die front geschützt, ich suche für front und für das mini Display oben rechts.

soll schon gut schützen Folie bietet nur bedingt Schutz. hab gesucht aber nix gefunden. suche ein set sprich für front Display und oben rechts mini Display.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Oktober 2013)

Für das Schulterdisplay scheint es noch kein Glas zu geben. Habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden: GGS Schutzglas D7100 - DSLR-Forum
Der Schutz der D7000 passt demnach auch nicht genau. Bleibt eigentlich nur, GGS für das große Display und Folie - zumindest vorübergehend- für das Schulterdisplay.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Oktober 2013)

ok, hab mir nun das hier gekauft, http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00005605-...8&qid=1381347767&sr=8-3&keywords=hama+lenspen und das hier Vikuiti DQCM30 Displayschutzfolie von 3M für Nikon D7100 | eBay sollte erst mal reichen. das hier GGS Larmor Displayschutz für Nikon D7100 aus Echtglas: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto update ich lauf der zeit nach. mit der Folie sollte die D7100 erst mal gut aufgehoben sein.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2013)

hi suche nun eine tasche sprich buget 60€ max, passen muss die dslr inkl mehrer OB, am besten noch mit Laptop fach, meiner Laptop hat die 17,3 Größe. sprich msi ge70. gibts da was?


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du tatsächlich das gesamte Geraffel inklusive Riesennotebook mitschleppen willst, sollte es schon ein Rucksack sein. Ich habe diesen, der liegt aber minimal über deinem Budget: Lowepro Fastpack 350 SLR-Kamerarucksack schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Schau dir mal genau die Notebookfachgröße an, gefühlt würde ich sagen, es passt.  Der Rucksack ist ordentlich gearbeitet und nimmt reichlich Zeug auf. Die Ausrüstung wird darin gut geschützt. Auch ein Blick auf die anderen Fastpack-Rucksäcke lohnt. Es könnte allerdings knapp mit dem Notebook werden. Bei einigen auch mit dem Budget. Bei 60€ wird es schwierig.

Alternativ kann ich dir das Macbook-Air 13" empfehlen. Leicht, für die Kamerasteuerung brauchbar, gute Bildquali, ausreichend für einfache Bildbearbeitung...


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2013)

den hatte ich eben auch im Blickfang, alla Fokus.

ja den Notebook möchte ich nicht immer mitnehmen sprich optional offen halten, Falls man mal ins ausland fährt, damit ich dort dann auch gleich bearbeiten kann, ja der Notebook ist ja noch neu, da er daheim nur rumliegt dachte ich mir ich mach ihn zum Werkzeug, sprich brauchbar.  der preis für den Rucksack passt, optisch geht zwar besser aber sein Geld wert, und das ist mir wichtig. 


Notebook Maße sind, 26,5cm B / 3cm T / 42cm H. "Notebook-Fach Abmessungen: 28 × 3,75 × 48 cm" BxTxH sollte passen richtig?


----------



## Wired (11. Oktober 2013)

Eine Tasche zu finden wo das Kam "Zeug" und noch dazu ein 17,3" reinpasst zu finden kannst du so gut wie vergessen, ich selbst suche auch schon viel länger eine Notebook Tasche nur fürs Schleppi (hab auch ein 17,3") ohne Kam + Zubehör und was soll ich schreiben... hab bis jetzt keine Tasche gefunden die gut ausssieht und wo auch eines in dieser Größe rein passt.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn ich schon keine stylische Tasche nur für Laptop find wirst du wohl rein garnichts finden wo noch zusätzlich Kam und co. rein passt, bei Rucksäcken könnte es da schon eher was geben. Desweiteren suche ich eine Tasche wo Fotozeug und ein 10,1" Tablet rein passt _(genauer Tablet + Gehäuse, Weitwinkel, Tele und Blitz, Zubehör und eben die nötigsten Dinge für Unterwegs)_ und auch da find ich nichts außer wo grad mal ein "ei" pad platz findet  nur die haben grad mal ca. 7", mir kommt es so vor als ob die Hersteller alle nicht nachdenken. 

Aber ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei deiner Suche.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2013)

@wired
dann wärst du doch ebenfalls mit dem hier gut aufgehoben, http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000YIWR8G/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum oder was sprich deiner Meinung dagegen??


----------



## der_yappi (11. Oktober 2013)

@wired
Ich hab nen Tamrac Speedpack (Test / Vorstellung hier im Forum - einfach suchen.)

Den habe ich wegen Laptopfach (15") und der Möglichkeit auch ein 70-200 f2.8 Zoom unterzubringen gekauft.
Anstelle des Lappis hatte ich dieses Jahr mein Galaxy Tab 10.1 dabei. Wirkt im Lappifach zwar etwas verloren, passt aber ohne Probs.

Lasst euch aber sagen, dass es ÜBERHAUPT keinen Spaß macht das ganze Zeug mit sich rumzuschleppen


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir kommt der Laptop nur bei reisen mit, werde die meiste Zeit nur dslr inkl Ob im rsack haben. Eigentlich wäre die Tasche dafür oversiz, aber immer gut zu wissen das man zu nott einen Laptop mitnehmen kann. 

Aber denke ich an Werkzeug, bedeutet dies ich bräuchte von jeder Software zusätzlich ein key für mein Laptop,  lightroom5 zb, gibt's sowas das man ein Paket kauft inkl 2 keys? Für 1 Preis? 

Ach ja die Folie hat gepasst, und ist ihr Geld wert, kann ich weiter empfehlen. Tip habt eine ec oder Otto Karte, damit lässt sich die Folie zu 99% sauber auftragen. Bevor ihr das aufträgt müsst ihr mit ein microfasser Tuch Display sauber machen. 

Grüße
Sfks


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Oktober 2013)

Capture NX2 kann auf 2 PCs installiert werden. Genaues steht in den Lizensbedingungen des jeweiligen Herstellers, die man im Netz abrufen kann.

Ach ja, für OB empfehle ich das Handtäschchen der Freundin


----------



## Wired (12. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @wired
> dann wärst du doch ebenfalls mit  dem hier gut aufgehoben,  http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000YIWR8G/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum  oder was sprich deiner Meinung dagegen??


 Mh... sieht mir ein bisschen Groß aus das Ding  und mit 3 oder noch mehr Objektiven werd ich eh nimmer rum laufen. :/



der_yappi schrieb:


> @wired
> Ich hab nen Tamrac Speedpack (Test / Vorstellung hier im Forum - einfach suchen.)
> 
> Den habe ich wegen Laptopfach (15") und der Möglichkeit auch ein 70-200 f2.8 Zoom unterzubringen gekauft.
> ...


Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, den gibts leider nicht mehr zu kaufen, jedenfalls hab ich auf Geizhals und co. nichts finden können.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2013)

Der ist aber noch im offiziellen Portfolio von Tamrac zu finden
=> tamrac | Aero Speed Pack

Auch bei Geizhals gelistet:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-85-rucksack-verschiedene-farben-a371532.html

Hier mal meine Review dazu
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/55070-vorstellung-tamrac-speed-pack-85-a.html


----------



## Wired (12. Oktober 2013)

Ehm... dann hab ich wohl auf Geizhals nicht das richtige eingegeben ^^ dank dir yappi


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2013)

tasche ist bestellt, und der hama pen ist auch da, top ware, sein geld wert.


so Leute hab mich nun mal mit Panorama beschäftigt, aber ich komm nicht werklich klar, wer kann hier helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/298783-hugin-panorama.html#post5748696

@nfsgame
könntest du in meinen oberen tread weiterhelfen?

suche nun ein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...tativ-fuer-panoramen-gesucht.html#post5751728 wer hilft mir weiter?

das hier ist nun bestellt Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 WIN & MAC: Amazon.de: Software da ich bald GB habe, hab ich es mir gewünscht!

warum habe ich es mir gewünscht? na weil das unternehmen auch lightroom5 Schulungen anbietet , und ich diese besuchen möchte. pro Sitzung, 1tag 130€, und es sind mehrer.

kann meine d7100 auch FX aufnahmen machen? wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2013)

Wie sollte das gehen?
FX = Vollformat

Deine D7100 hat einen Sensor in DX-Formatgröße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX-Format
Vollformatsensor


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Oktober 2013)

@der_yappi 
hat das was mit der Auflösung zu tun?
ich checks nicht, kannst du mir das einfacher erklären sprich verständlich?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2013)

Dein Sensor: DX
Kleinbild: FX

Einfacher erklärt als in yappis Grafik geht NICHT! Wenn mans nicht verstehen will, dann ist das halt so...


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Oktober 2013)

Etwas ausführlicher: Formatfaktor


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Auflösung hat das Null Komma Null zu tun.

DX, FX, MicroFourThirds, und Konsorten bezeichnet die physikalische BAUgröße / die physikalische Fläche des Sensors.


----------



## Rat Six (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss euch mal ein Kompliment aussprechen. Ich finds wirklich toll, dass ihr unter solchen Umständen immer noch versucht zu helfen.


----------



## Wired (21. Oktober 2013)

Was erwartest du denn Rat? Hätte diese Community hier wenig Niveau wäre ich schon länger nicht mehr aktiv!


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2013)

hmmm bei dem video hab ich irgenwie mehr verstanden als das aus dem wiki, aber danke dir/euch trotzdem, werde es mir auf jedenfall noch mal durchlesen.
Erklärung DX /FX und die Enstehung des Cropfaktors - YouTube

hmm FX und DX sind ja mal 2 komplett verschiedene schuhe, das hab ich jetzt schon mal Verstanden.

das Heist es geht hier nicht um wer besser ist sondern der einsatz, es gibt gebiete da bietet sich fx an und es gibt einsatz gebiete da bietet sich dx an, richtig?

@RatSix
sorry das ich dein maß nicht entspreche, bin Anfänger wie man merkt, dennoch voll dabei es zu checken, denk mal auch du hast klein angefangen oder? vielleicht sogar noch kleiner wie ich! aber auch dir danke, das du hier mit wirkst.

@All, ich finde es toll das ich hier geholfen bekomme, Großen Lob an euch, Respekt! tread noch lange gefüllt, bin ja noch nicht fertig. am freitag hab ich mein ersten kurs. bin schon am überlegen ein fotoclub beizutreten, seit ihr auch in einen club?


----------



## Rat Six (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja auch ich habe einmal angefangen. Mit einer Pentax SLR und einer 50mm Festbrennweite, damit hab ich dann zwei Jahre lang fotografiert. Digital kam dann viel später.
Ich war bei deiner letzten Aussage einfach unschlüssig, verstehst du es wirklich nicht oder bist du ein Troll? Normalerweise gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn man einer Person ein Rechteck mit den Maßen 20x10 und eines mit 40x30 zeigt und nach dem Unterschied fragt, als Antwort die Größe genannt wird. Genau das ist ja der Unterschied zwischen APS-C und Kleinbild. Durch die unterschiedliche Größe ergeben sich dann unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile. Ausserdem wird man, laut Meinung einiger Hobbyisten, nur durch den Einsatz von Kleinbild zum Profi.  
Hier bei uns gibt es keinen Fotoclub. Ich bin nur Mitglied im DSLR-Forum und auf 500px. Der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten ist oft sehr hilfreich um neue Ideen und Sichtweisen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## DP455 (22. Oktober 2013)

Einfach mal diese Abbildung: Datei:Formatfaktor-50-80v2.jpg anschauen. Danach sollte der Zusammenhang zwischen Brennweite, Bildwinkel, Sichtfeld und Größe des Sensors eigentlich klar sein. Ein großer Vorteil einer Vollformatkamera ist das geringere Bildrauschen (im Vergleich mit einer Kamera mit kleinerem Sensor und gleicher Megapixelanzahl), insbesondere bei hohen Empfindlichkeiten (ISOs). Das ergibt sich aus der Größe der Pixel und der Tatsache, dass größere Pixel mehr Licht "aufnehmen" können. Was sowohl als Vorteil als auch als Nachteil ausgelegt werden kann, ist der am Vollformat im Vergleich zu einer Kamera mit kleinerem Sensor größere Bildwinkel bei gleicher Brennweite. Dadurch ergeben sich bei der Objektivwahl Vorteile im Weitwinkel- und Nachteile im Telebereich. Als Beispiel, ein lichtstarkes 300mm Objektiv ist deutlich günstiger als ein 500mm Objektiv mit derselben Lichtstärke. Zudem ist die 500mm Optik auch größer/schwerer. Apropos Objektive, generell sind Objektive, die für den Bildkreis des Vollformats gerechnet sind, teurer. Zudem ist die Auswahl an passenden Objektiven kleiner...


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ok ok, hmmm bin noch am forschen, net einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Oktober 2013)

Ein kleiner Tipp: Forsch nicht rum was es alles in der weiten Fotowelt gibt, sondern geh raus und mache Bilder


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Freitag erst mal fett im Kurs, muss die ganzen settings von der kamera verstehen und anwenden. Möchte nächstes Jahr mit professionelle Fotografie anfangen. Bin Grade nur noch am forschen. Jip hab schon par Bilder draußen geschossen, aber sobald ich die bearbeiten möchte und ran zoom,  kommt mir der Rausch zu sehr raus, denk mal das es an den settings liegt. ISO steht auf 100.


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Oktober 2013)

Bildrauschen bei ISO 100? Bei der D7100? Kann eigentlich nicht sein... Sicher, dass du den Wert nicht auf AUTO stehen hast?

"Your first 10000 photographs are your worst" - Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Oktober 2013)

Falls Du das Bildrauschen meinst, liegt es vermutlich an einem zu kleinen Ausschnitt und zu starkem Nachschärfen. Macht die Kamera auch automatisch, schau mal ins Handbuch unter "Picture Control". Da kann man die Schärfe für die .jpg runterregeln. Der Rausch findet meist im Kopf statt. 



			
				KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte nächstes Jahr mit professionelle Fotografie anfangen.


Das bedeutet, du willst Geld damit verdienen? Ich will dir ja nicht deinen Traum zerstören, aber zunächst solltest Du mindestens 3 Jahre üben. Ich weiss nicht, ob es noch den Ausbildungsberuf Fotograf gibt, aber das dauert schon etwas, bis man es kann. Einige Grundkenntnisse in Physik und Mathe sowie bei Selbstständigen Fotografen auch kaufmännische Grundkenntnisse, sollten schon vorhanden sein. Wenn es da schon an so relativ einfachen Dingen, wie dem Sensorformat und Cropfaktor scheitert, wird es echt schwierig. Fotografieren ist mehr, als auf den Auslöser drücken. Denke da noch mal in aller Ruhe drüber nach. So wird das nichts.


----------



## Rat Six (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Bildrauschen kann man auch beid er D4 und ISO100 erzwingen. Je nach Lichtsituation und interner JPEG-Verarbeitung kann auch da mal komisches Zeug rauskommen. Ich rate einfach mal ADL ist aktiviert und die Tiefen wurden dadurch massiv hochgezogen. 
Die Sache mit der gewerblichen Fotografie würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen, vor allem wenn du schon in einem Jahr einsteigen willst. Du bist nun schon 8 Tage am Studium der Unterschiede zwischen Kleinbild und APS-C. Ich glaube du brauchst noch wesentlich mehr Zeit als ein Jahr um dich mit den Funktionen der Kamera, Objektive und vor allem Bildgestaltung auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich denke auch das es an den settings liegt. Bin dran, morgen geht's in den kurs. 


Ja ich weiß, 1 jahr ist Hard, beruflich mach ich das nicht direkt in 1 Jahr, das berufliche kommt lauf der Jahre, ich möchte aber bis nächstes Jahr, die Kamera drauf haben und deren settings, und oben drauf, mich mit der bild Bearbeitung vertraut machen sprich "Kreativität" freien lauf lassen. Mein Vorteil ist ich bin daheim, und muss am tag nicht raus, außer ich geh zu Kursen. 

Ach ja ich schieße direkt in raw, damit ich sie bearbeiten kann.

Hey Leute lightroom5 ist sicher, habs bald wäre geil wen jemand ein Review trüber schreibt, sprich Funktionen einzelner Werkzeuge. 

Leute ich weiß das es nicht einfach wird aber ich möchte es, und ich weiß das ich es pack. Eines Tages werde ich es euch hier im diesen tread zeigen, sprich  meine Bilder zeigen,  link folgt....

Freue mich auf morgen, bin guter Dinge. 

Und vielen Dank das ihr alle hier mitwirkt und mit wirken werdet, ihr liebt euer Hobby ja auch.


----------



## Rat Six (24. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hey Leute lightroom5 ist sicher, habs bald wäre geil wen jemand ein Review trüber schreibt, sprich Funktionen einzelner Werkzeuge.


Für Reviews würde ich mal google bemühen. 
Mein Fazit es ist eine mächtige Bildverwaltung und Verarbeitung.
Für Beschreibungen der Funktionen und Werkzeuge gibts Bücher mit über 800 Seiten. Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass bereits eine Aufzählung hier den Rahmen sprengen würde.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok das mit dem lightroom5 war ja auch irgendwo klar, dann werde ich mir Monat für Monat ein Buch von kaufen.

Das nx ist ok, gut zu haben. Aber so richtig Geile Effekte kann man damit nicht reisen. Aber als Optimierung Tool sehr gut geeignet. 

Dann ist das mit Review verständlich, das es bis jetzt keiner gemacht hat, ist monatelange Arbeit wen nicht sogar Jahre. Und die Bücher muss man erst mal haben, und umsetzen, eigentlich unmöglich dies als 1 Artikel zu Posten, das geht nicht,  deswegen gibt's auch die Vielfältigkeit an Bücher. Fotografie ist schon ein sehr hohes Kaliber, ich merk schon, das ist ein Haufen. 

Hab mir nun eine 16gb sandisk extrem bestellt http://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-Extrem...04341&sr=8-6&keywords=sandisk+extreme+sd+16gb, hab noch 16gb-Tevion 8gb-Sandisk 4gb-sandisk sd Karten, karten Lesegerät hab ich auch Grade bestellt, von Kingston, davor hatte ich im Saturn von isy gekauft gehabt(http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/ISY-ICR-2000-Universal-Cardreader-Alu,48352,241346,272759.html) , das hat aber sowas von Probleme gemacht das auf mein Rechner keine USB Geräte mehr erkannt wurden, ich musste wegen dem fu.k teil win7 neu installieren, hatte vorher versucht die USB Treiber neu zu installieren, hat am Ende nix gebracht. Naja aus diesen Grund hab ich mir das Kingston gerät gekauft, http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-Media...sr=8-1&keywords=Kingston+USB+3.0+Media+Reader


----------



## Wired (25. Oktober 2013)

Je nach dem wo du Wohnst... viel spass beim Kurs  die Schönen Tage sind sogut wie vorbei.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2013)

@Wired, ich versteh dein Post nicht, was meinst du?

/Kurs absolviert, war sehr informativ und intensiv, muss das ganze lauf der Zeit verarbeiten, und nach haken, umsetzen.

Hab nun eine neues Forum gefunden, da ist mein lehrer auch aktiv sprich dem gehört die Page. Er selbst ist Profi.


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Wired, ich versteh dein Post nicht, was meinst du?
> 
> /Kurs absolviert, war sehr informativ und intensiv, muss das ganze lauf der Zeit verarbeiten, und nach haken, umsetzen.
> 
> Hab nun eine neues Forum gefunden, da ist mein lehrer auch aktiv sprich dem gehört die Page. Er selbst ist Profi.


 

kannst du dieses empfehlen oder ist dieses nur fuer Kursteilnehmer?


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Oktober 2013)

wen man im kurs teilgenommen hat bekommt man ein code diesen gibt man nach der Registrierung ein, hier die page fototrainer.com | Workshops - Seminare - Fototouren nach der Freigabe des codes werden alle sachen die man im kurs  gelernt hat "man kann sich ja nicht alles auf ein mal merken" noch mal schritt für schritt erklärt, ohne Teilnahme kein code und somit bleibt diese Information zu, für die jenigen die sich einfach so anmelden. jedoch bietet diese seite gute Informationen und man kann eine menge von den profis lernen. ich hatte "Bernd Lehnert" der war sehr sehr gut, hab die stunden die vergangen sind nicht bemerkt sprich ich war bis zum Schluss unterhalten sprich viel importiert.
der Lehrer meinte das es klar sei das man das ganze nicht sofort kapiert und es zeit brauch um es zu verstehen, damit hat er recht! es gibt aber auch kurse für fortgeschrittene bis hin Oberklasse. da ich von ganz unten komme logisch anfänger kurs.


das war halt ein anfänger kurs diese gibts auch für canon kunden, also die machen so einiges,ob es nun sony kurs ist oder olympos da ist echt für jeden was dabei. da gibts sogar extra kurse für blitz Geräte. da wo ich gelernt habe kann man sich sogar ein Studio mieten, falls man das geld hat sogar die Hardware und OB´s also die haben alles da, es kostet halt, ist ja logisch. 

wie ich sehe kann gibts einiges was man lernen kann, das hier ist ja schon mal oberklasse Die Augen strahlen lassen - Die Photoshop-Profis - Folge 7 - YouTube nice das es so videos gibt. bevor man aber an die Bildbearbeitung denkt sollte man die kamera erst mal gut gecheckt haben, da gibts so vieles zu endecken. muss das gelernte erst mal umsetzen lernen, teory ist das eine praxis das andere!


nice für alle anfänger,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHFXVA5od2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0JoWnSFPhk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX9wR2Rj63I


----------



## Wired (28. Oktober 2013)

Du hattest dir doch die D7100 gekauft, ne? Empfehle dir das Buch hier falls du es nicht schon hast.

Nikon D7100 Das Kamerahandbuch: Ihre Kamera im Praxiseinsatz (Galileo Design)

Die 40€ sind wirklich gut angelegt.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2013)

ok werde ich kaufen ja hab die d7100. bin zurzeit sehr gefrostet. das Thema dslr ist echt eine krasse nr, das muss einer erst mal umsetzen können. irgenwie sagt jeder das dass 50mm 1,8 OB sehr gut ist aber ich kann damit noch garnix anfangen, hab die stärken noch nicht raus gefunden. das Kartenlese gerät ist heute gekommen sehr nice leute, ich kann alle meine karten dran stecken ohne das es leistungs verluste gibt, sprich kann alle ansprechen, das gerät ist über usb 3.0 dran 1 kabel. kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!

meine cf 8gb karte läuft mit 50Mbts obwohl auf der karte nur 30mbts drauf stehen. die karte hat nix mit der dslr zu tun, hab die karte schon länger.


----------



## Rat Six (28. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, von den Büchern halte ich nicht viel, sind meist nicht mehr als eine farbige Bedienungsanleitung. Die Dismussion hatten wir hier, aber schon, wenns ich mich richtig erinnere.
Jo Fotografie ist ein umfangreiches Thema und ausgelernt hat man eigentlich erst mit dem Tod. Das 50er ist auch eine gute Linse, nur im Einsatzbereich spezieller als ein Zoom. Ich habe noch das AF-D das ich wieder vermehrt nutze. Mit dem 12-24 gibt das eine brauchbare Kombi für Städtereisen ab.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute welche Werte nimmt man für Porträt?? Hab ja extra das 50er ob dafür gekauft gehabt, wer möchte mir dabei helfen??? Muss ich HDR an haben? Ab nächste Woche hab ich lightroom5 "bekomm es zu gb" deswegen so spät.

Das Buch hol ich mir trotzdem, das Handbuch wo dabei ist, macht kein Spaß zu lesen. Habs zwar angefangen, aber ich guck das ich das gepostet kaufe.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute welche Werte nimmt man für Porträt??


Das kommt aufs Licht, die Location, die Entfernung, den Hintergrund und tausend weitere Dinge an. Da kann dir niemand bestimmte Werte vorgeben. Lies endlich den Fotolehrgang!!!

Davon ab, würde ich die ISO auf 100 und die Kamera auf A stellen. Je nach gewünschtem Schärfebereich jetzt die Blende vorwählen. Ich würde mit einer F/2.0 anfangen. Falls der Schärfebereich zu gering ist (kommt auf die Entfernung an) 2.8 oder 4, evtl. auch 5.6 wählen. Wenn die Belichtungszeit zu lang wird, die ISO etwas hochdrehen. Probiere mit den Einstellungen, insbesondere der Blende, einfach rum. Du solltest die Unterschiede auf den Fotos sehen.


----------



## Wired (28. Oktober 2013)

Das Buch welches ich den Link für gepostet hatte, hab ich mir heut selbst bestellt nur eben für meine Canon EOS 600D. Hab schon das Buch von Databecker aber das von Galileo Design ist besser (in dem werden auch einige Objektive beschieben).


----------



## Rat Six (28. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hey Leute welche Werte nimmt man für Porträt?? Hab ja extra das 50er ob dafür gekauft gehabt, wer möchte mir dabei helfen??? Muss ich HDR an haben? Ab nächste Woche hab ich lightroom5 "bekomm es zu gb" deswegen so spät.


 Wie Schrauberopi geschrieben hat, gibt es für Portraits keine festen Regeln, es kommt vollständig auf die Situation und die von dir gewollte Wirkung an.
Jetzt möchte ich, aber wirklich fragen ob du nur mit Begriffen rumwirfst oder auch wirklich weist was es bedeutet und auch verstanden hast wozu diese Sachen dienen? Beispiel HDR, was hat das mit Portrait zu tun?
In einfachen Worten dient HDR dazu den Dynamikumfang (Bereich zwischen dunkelstem und hellstem Bildteil) einer Kamera zu erweitern. Das bedeutet, wenn du viel Licht und Schatten hast, die Helligkeitsunterschiede, aber zu groß sind, dann kannst du durch diese Technik in beiden Bildteilen noch Zeichnung (Details) sichtbar machen. Dies wird erreicht durch das mehrmalige fotografieren des selben Bildausschnitts mit unterschiedlicher Belichtung und anschliessender Verrechnung der Bilder. Beispiele für HDR siehe hier: https://www.google.it/search?q=hdr&...oAQ&biw=1920&bih=955#q=hdr&tbm=isch&tbs=isz:l
So, nun denk mal drüber nach, überleg dir, ob du verstanden hast was HDR ist und sag mir dann, was du damit bei Portrait machen willst.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2013)

ok, also das heist ich muss es aus checken, ja ich muss mir die unterlagen noch mal angucken, hast recht @schrauberopi! werd ich tun. werde berichten opi!!

hab nun ein par Bilder vom kingstone Kartenlese gerät hochgeladen, sprich verpackt, 
nur mal so neben bei. hier könnt ihr echtes Geld sparen Kingston Media Reader USB 3.0 extern Multi Slot Kartenleser | eBay

habs mit mein s4 geknipst.
@Rat Six, ich hab par sachen verstanden, hab par sachen auch direkt ausprobiert aber ich bekomm keine saubern bilder hin, hab die kamera schon 10 mal zurück gesetzt, ich bekomm sie einfach nicht eingestellt sprich ich bin zu blöd, das gebe ich offen zu! ich bin aber dran, ich brauch etwas länger. ich müsste noch lernen wie man profile in der kamera abspeichert sprich sodass ich über das wahlrad switchen kann, wisst ihr wie ich meine?
boa das bild ist ja krass http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...3cn21M&ei=17puUs7CDY2Tswa5_ICQDw&ved=0CAEQsCU so so hdr aha! ist das schwer mit hdr zu knipsen?


----------



## DP455 (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Galileo-Fachbücher sind ihr Geld definitiv wert. Die sind weit mehr als farbige Bedienungsanleitungen. Da bekommt man auch eine ganze Reihe an wertvollen Tipps jenseits vom Hauptthema und ein Layout, das immer wieder Lust macht, darin nachzuschlagen. Für absolute Einsteiger jetzt vielleicht weniger geeignet, aber wenn man schon ein bisschen Erfahrung und Zeit hat, sich intensiver mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen, dann sind die genau das richtige. Empfehlen kann ich persönlich die Galileo-Fachbücher zu Lightroom. 

Wer was handliches, kompaktes für den Anfang mit seiner Kamera sucht, wo man auch mal unterwegs reinschauen kann, dem würde ich die Fotopocket-Reihe von Franzis an's Herz legen. Ansonsten, was das beworbene Speicherkartenlesegerät angeht, ich sag mal so, bei Amazon gibt's ein sehr gutes und kompaktes USB3.0-Speicherkartenlesegerät für ~10€ weniger. Da steht zwar nicht groß Kingston drauf, aber sonst...

EDIT(H sagt): Beim Durchstöbern dieses Threads bin ich dann noch auf die Extreme Pro - Speicherkarten von Sandisk gestoßen. Ob die im Einsatz mit einer D7100 einen wirklich spürbaren Vorteil gegenüber den deutlich günstigeren Extreme - Karten in der Variante mit bis zu 80/60 MB/s Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit haben, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Aber warum kleckern, wenn man auch klotzen kann...


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2013)

Jip hab schon gutes im YouTube gesehen, galileo ist auch im YouTube vertreten, machen echt gute Sachen, gefällt mir auch. Frage Leute wie lange habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr es drauf gehabt habt?

Das mit dem dem cardreader, gut möglich das dass trancent auch ganz ok ist, da gibts eins auch in 3.0 Ausführung. Ich kann zu dem aber nix sagen, aber ich kann jedem das Kingston ans Herz legen.


----------



## DP455 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nix Transcend, http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00FEJ8964/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new...


----------



## Rat Six (28. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Rat Six, ich hab par sachen verstanden, hab par sachen auch direkt ausprobiert aber ich bekomm keine saubern bilder hin, hab die kamera schon 10 mal zurück gesetzt, ich bekomm sie einfach nicht eingestellt sprich ich bin zu blöd, das gebe ich offen zu! ich bin aber dran, ich brauch etwas länger. ich müsste noch lernen wie man profile in der kamera abspeichert sprich sodass ich über das wahlrad switchen kann, wisst ihr wie ich meine?


Lad einfach mal eines der Bilder hoch, von denen du sagst, dass es nicht sauber ist. Ohne ein Beispiel gesehen zu haben, kann dir hier niemand helfen.
Vergiss die verschiedenen Benutzermodi. Lern vorher mit A und S umzugehen. Danach kommt M. Spätestens, wenn du diese Modis gemeistert hast, weist du auch von selbst, was du bei U1 und U2 einstellen musst bzw. kannst. Die U-Modis werden in dem Moment interessant, wenn du sie für speziellere Aufgaben konfigurierst. Beispielsweise für Sport die AF-Modis einstellst, Belichtungsoptionen,... Für den Anfang reichen, aber die Klassiker A, S und M. 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> so so hdr aha! ist das schwer mit hdr zu knipsen?


 Im Falle dieses Bildes wurde wohl mit einem einzigen RAW-Bild gearbeitet. Bei der Entwicklung wurden, dann mehrere Varianten erstellt, unter- und überbelichtet und dann verrechnet. Ich habe mir schnell die ganzen Bilder durchgeschaut und kann mit den wenigsten etwas anfangen. Bei den meisten hätte ich eher dodge and burn als Technik eingesetzt um die Kontraste zu verstärken. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle. Du solltest dich erst Mal an ganz normalen Portraits versuchen. Licht, Pose und Motivation des Models sind schon schwer genug. Wenn das klappt, dann kann man über die Bearbeitung nachdenken.
Wichtig: Ein schlechtes Bild wird durch den Einsatz von Photoshop nicht besser. Analysiere deine Fehler, denke darüber nach was du falsch gemacht hast und versuch es beim nächsten Mal anderst umzusetzen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Frage Leute wie lange habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr es drauf gehabt habt?


 Um die Grundlagen wie Blende, Zeit, ISO und Brennweite zu verstehen waren das ca. 70 Bilder, also 2 Diafilme des Typs Fuji Velvia 50 (die Farben waren und sind ein Traum ). Das hat damals ca. 40€ inklusive entwickeln gekostet. Viel Geld um dann 60 Bilder wegschmeissen zu können. Mittlerweile kostet ein Bild ja nichts mehr und so kann man nach Herzenslust üben. Das einzige das mir ein wenig fehlt, ist die Zeit in der Dunkelkammer, das war für mich immer wieder faszinierend, wie das Bild plötzlich auf dem Photopapier sichtbar wurde.


----------



## Wired (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meine Cam (nach einigen Schwierigkeiten) erst seit Anfang Oktober und die Grundlagen noch nicht ganz aber im Ansatz, was Verhältnis zwischen Verschlusszeit und Blende angeht, schon recht gut verstanden, bei ISO weis ich noch nich immer so genau welcher Wert grad optimal ist daher öfters leicht überbelichtet was ich aber dank Photofiltre gut korrigieren kann 

Sollte denk ich noch dazu schreiben das ich nach dem ausprobieren der Modi wie TV und AV gleich im "M" angefangen habe zu fotografieren weil ich iwie mit den Halbautomatiken nich so richtig klar komme. :/

_PS:_ Das erste Grundwissen überhaupt hab ich dank dem Sonderheft der PCGH bekommen. ;D


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Oktober 2013)

Ok ich Poste heute par Bilder, soweit ich weiß ist M Mode Königs klasse, das sagte der Lehrer zu mir.

Das dslr tehma kann einen echt schon frustrieren, bin sehr dankbar das ihr hier aktiv mit wirkt.

Das ist meine erste und eigne dslr, mein Vater hatte zwar eine damals, ich glaub aber nicht das der so schlau war die zu verstehen, sprich im Auto mode geknipst. Die war mehr im Schrank als er sie in der hand hatte. 

Und das ich noch kein sauberes Bild hab nervt mich auch,  liegt aber 100%zig nicht an der kamera sondern voll und ganz an mir.


----------



## DPr (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie heißt der Herr "Lehrer" denn genau? Die Seite "fototrainer" wird von jemanden betrieben, den ich persönlich schon getroffen habe. Jedenfalls von dem einen kann ich bestätigen, daß er sich mit den Kameras und Coaching sehr gut auskennt.

Mach es Dir einfach, geh raus und knips fotografiere, was Dir gefällt. ABER im M-Modus. Probier aus, wie die Wirkung im Bild ist, wenn Du mit Blende und Belichtungszeit rumspielst (aber nicht gerade, wenn Du für dich wichtige Situationen im Bild festhalten magst (Geburtstage, Freunde bei besonderen Anläßen, etc..))

Wenn Du unbedingt Dich schon an Potraits ausprobieren möchtest, kann ich Dir nur einen Tip geben: mit dem Fokus IMMER auf die Augen scharf stellen, nicht auf den Mund, nicht auf das Kinn.. immer auf die Augen


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Oktober 2013)

Ok, war heute 2 Stunden im Wiesbaden, hab geknipst was das zeug hält, hab viel ausprobiert, hab mit 18-105 und 50er ob geknipst, hab im a und s geknipst, die jeweiligen Werte hab ich hoch und runter ausprobiert, hab heute zum ersten mal 8gb Bilder "raw" geknipst. Poste morgen,  hoch, bin für heute gefixt.

Lehrer hies Bernd L. Sehr nette Person, sehr guter Lehrer.


----------



## Wired (29. Oktober 2013)

Sch....ade das ich morgen keine Zeit hab denn es interessiert mich was du für Fotos gemacht hast und wie Sie aussehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. Oktober 2013)

siehe unten.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-60.html #596 die Bilder von mir.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. November 2013)

besitze nun lightroom5 durch update 5.2

diese karte SanDisk Extreme Pro SDHC 16GB, UHS-I (SDSDXPA-016G-X46/SDSDXPA-016G-A46) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

diese Tasche Cullmann Lima Backpack 400 SLR-Kamerarucksack mit: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto das mit dem Laptop hab ich erst mal sein lassen, zu viel Ballast unterwegs stört nur.


----------



## hanssx2 (5. November 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> besitze nun lightroom5 durch update 5.2
> 
> diese karte SanDisk Extreme Pro SDHC 16GB, UHS-I (SDSDXPA-016G-X46/SDSDXPA-016G-A46) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> diese Tasche Cullmann Lima Backpack 400 SLR-Kamerarucksack mit: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto das mit dem Laptop hab ich erst mal sein lassen, zu viel Ballast unterwegs stört nur.



Schöner Rucksack bin selber auch am suchen aber noch nix passendes gefunden 

Aber meinst du nicht das die Karte ein wenig übertrieben ist ? Mit 95mb/s?

Habe immer gelesen das 45mb schon reichen, um zu Filmen. Dann ist doch deine übertrieben oder ?
Die 45er  sind auch wesentlich billiger !


----------



## KonterSchock (5. November 2013)

Hab die Karte geschenkt bekommen.  Im Grunde genommen alles was ich gepostet habe.

Die Tasche kann ich nur empfehlen, hab die in komplett Black aus dem Saturn. Kann lauf der Zeit mal Bilder von der Tasche zeigen, sie wirkt hoch qualitativ, hab par Taschen verglichen, mir gefiel die einfach am besten, lässt sich gut tragen,  bietet alles was man brauch, aber wie gesagt ich Poste dem nächst Bilder hoch und ihr werdet es dann sehen. 

Jip die Karte bringt unter hd tune nur 65mb's muss lauf der Zeit mal mit atto testen. 

Frage Leute, Was habt ihr bei eurer kamera eingestellt sprich knipst ihr direkt nur ins raw oder raw+jpeg fine? Wo sind die Unterschiede? Mich würde mal interessieren warum es überhaupt diese raw+jpeg fine Kombination gibt.


----------



## Wired (5. November 2013)

Je nach Motiv hab ich entweder raw oder jpg fine (L fine, bei Canon) grund ist wenn ich mal was seh was ich jemand anderen (Fiends u.a.) zeigen möcht fotografie ich gleich in jpg. Für richtige Motive in dem Berich in dem man fotografiert (Steet oder Protrait und co.) benutz ich ausschließlich raw, bietet einfach eine höhere ausgangs Qualität und besonders bei Aktion Aufnahmen wie im Sportbereich hat man mit raw mehr Details. Raw+Jpg fine benutz ich nie.

_PS:_ Steht auch im PCGH Sonderheft.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. November 2013)

wie versprochen ein par Bilder vom Rucksack, hab einfach los geknipst, ohne große einzustellen, denk mal man siehts auch aber um den sack zu zeigen denk ich mal reicht das aus.

hab ihn aus dem Saturn, er macht eine sehr gute Figur, und wirkt nicht lästig.

@Wired
knips immer nur in raw, wollte halt mal wissen was an der raw+jpegFine Geschichte dran ist.


schon gewusst, http://www.wissen.nikonpoint.de/?p=42 Objektive können schimmeln, beachtet die Tipps, das gilt für alle marken Ob´s


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Dezember 2013)

gibt neues, und zwar 2 filter,
hab beide in der Stadt 160€ bezahlt. habt ihr damit schon Erfahrung? frage was wäre sinnvoller gewesen der Graustufen filter oder doch der pol filter? beide gut oder?


----------



## Rat Six (16. Dezember 2013)

Ob Pol- oder Graufilter hängt vom Verwendungszweck ab, das sind komplett unterschiedliche Filter. 
Beim UV-Filter scheiden sich die Geister, mMn ist er verschwendetes Geld. Falls es nur um den Linsenschutz geht, dann einen Klarglasfilter.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2013)

Linsenschutz? Ich habe noch nie einen Kratzer auf eine meiner Frontlinsen bekommen und ich sage es mal so: Mein Equipment steht nicht nur in der Vitrine - viel eher wird das Tele auch mal als Nahkampfwaffe im Fotograben missbraucht .


----------



## Wired (20. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Equipment steht nicht nur in der Vitrine - viel eher wird das Tele auch mal als Nahkampfwaffe im Fotograben missbraucht .


 Wie darf man sich denn diese Aussage jetzt genau vorstellen?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2013)

Manchmal kommt man sich halt mal ins Gehege - was meinst du, wieso ich nen 120-300 habe und kein 70-200 [/ironie]   ?


----------



## Wired (20. Dezember 2013)

*dick grinsend*

xD


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Dezember 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> gibt neues, und zwar 2 filter,
> hab beide in der Stadt 160€ bezahlt. habt ihr damit schon Erfahrung? frage was wäre sinnvoller gewesen der Graustufen filter oder doch der pol filter? beide gut oder?


mit teuren Filtern in 58mm wirst dich bald in den Arsch beissen. Am besten ist 77mm als Filterdurchmesser oder Steckfilter


----------



## Wired (22. Dezember 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> mit teuren Filtern in 58mm wirst dich bald in den Arsch beissen. Am besten ist 77mm als Filterdurchmesser oder Steckfilter


Der Durchmesser kommt doch auch aufs Objektiv an, ne? Somit kann man doch nicht einfach irgend ne Größe nehmen.


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Dezember 2013)

naja, ich meine, dass man fürs Kitobjektiv nicht unbedingt mit teuren B und W Filtern ausrasten muss. grössere Filter wären immerhin adaptierbar.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2013)

Polfilter kann man ja je nach Terrain noch verstehen, aber UV-Filter sind abseits von Schlammspritzer an Motocrossstrecken so unnütz wie **** am Papst...


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Oktober 2014)

hi, leute nun gebe ich mal Feedback sprich zeig euch nun 2 Bilder, ein mal das original, und eins was ich grade bearbeitet habe.

bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner D7100.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschossen in (Darmstadt / rheinstr)


----------



## Rat Six (13. Oktober 2014)

Also das Original finde ich nicht mal schlecht, aber die Bearbeitung ist nix. Die Unschärfe sieht viel zu künstlich aus, teilweise hat sie einen zu harten Übergang, das sieht man vor allem rechts an den Pollern.


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Original gefällt mir auch besser, wegen eben genannten Gründen von Rat Six.

Eventuell die künstliche Unschärfe etwas reduzieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2014)

hab das mit corel x4 nach bearbeitet, hab ein selektives Fokus  rein gesetzt, ich finde es richtig stimmig, das orginal find ich auch top, keine frage. 

mach sowas demnächst von Frankfurt, von oben.

am ende ist es eh ansichts sache.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2014)

Nimm wenigstens ne Stelle zu dem der Blick des Betrachters auch hingeleitet wird. Im Moment sitzt die gefakete Fokusebene halt irgendwo ohne Fixpunkt etc. Man selber findet fast alles geil - weil man sich gerne selber auf die Schulter klopft. Egal ob Sondermüll oder Kavier. In der Kritikfähigkeit äußert sich Talent.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man selber findet fast alles geil - weil man sich gerne selber auf die Schulter klopft.


 Naja... Nicht wirklich. Die eigenen bilder gefallen eher einem selbst, weil sie entweder so geworden sind wie man sich das vorgestellt hat oder man die szenerie drum herum im kopf hat. (die ein anderer betrachter ja nicht zwangsweise kennt) Dazu kommen dann natürlich auch noch die eigenen vorlieben. 
@kontershock
Den künstlichen unschärfe-effekt lasse bitte weg. Schärfe bzw. unschärfe resultiert aus entfernung + blende und ist nicht einfach oben und unten ein balken. Letzteres schaut einfach nur komisch aus.
Dazu pass die szenerie in meinen augen nicht so recht. Die lichtstreifen fallen kaum auf, da auch die umgebung recht hell ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

naja mir gefällt es, und den meisten freunden hier auch, hab es mal im Facebook in so einer Gruppe gepostet, und dort kommt es auch an.

stell euch das bild mail als leinwand im Wohnzimmer vor.


----------



## Oozy (17. Oktober 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> naja mir gefällt es, und den meisten freunden hier auch, hab es mal im Facebook in so einer Gruppe gepostet, und dort kommt es auch an.


Wenn es dir gefällt, dann passt es doch. Und wenn es bei deinen Freunden auch ankommt, umso besser. Wir sind ehrlich mit dir und äussern unsere eigene Meinung.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2014)

@AWR4Fi 
ist ja auch alles cool..


----------



## Grim3001 (2. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verbanne den Automatikmodus am Besten sofort wieder gedanklich vom Moduswahlrad und beschränke dich (auch zu Anfang!) auf Blenden- und Zeitvorwahl.



Genau das hat mir ein Canon-Trainer beim Grundkurs auch gesagt. Den Besuch eines Fotokurses kann ich Dir übrigens sehr ans Herz legen. Ich habe den beim Kauf meiner EOS 100d dazubekommen. Sonst kosten die so 50 bis 70 Euro je Teilnehmer.


----------

